# NFL Remote Control from DIRECTV



## papa_azteca

I called in today to add the ESPN football package and while I had the agent on the phone I was going to have her order me a replacement remote control. She saw that I was a Houston Texan fan (how do they know that? I remember being asked for my favorite NFL team about 3 years ago so is this on my file?) and stated that starting on 08/07/08 I would be able to order a remote control with the Texans logo on it. I asked for the price and she said it was $30. I asked if this was an RF remote and she said that she didn’t have this information. But she stated that I would have to order it via directv.com/nflremotes after the 7th. 

Anyone have any information about these NFL remotes? I may purchase a Cowboys remote for my father for his birthday because he only has standard receivers and doesn’t need RF. I may purchase one for me down the road if they are available in RF.


----------



## curt8403

papa_azteca said:


> I called in today to add the ESPN football package and while I had the agent on the phone I was going to have her order me a replacement remote control. She saw that I was a Houston Texan fan (how do they know that? I remember being asked for my favorite NFL team about 3 years ago so is this on my file?) and stated that starting on 08/07/08 I would be able to order a remote control with the Texans logo on it. I asked for the price and she said it was $30. I asked if this was an RF remote and she said that she didn't have this information. But she stated that I would have to order it via directv.com/nflremotes after the 7th.
> 
> Anyone have any information about these NFL remotes? I may purchase a Cowboys remote for my father for his birthday because he only has standard receivers and doesn't need RF. I may purchase one for me down the road if they are available in RF.


I have looked, I see no mention of a NFL branded remote anywhere online. I guess we wait a week to learn. 
An NFL remote would be cool, so would one that carried a logo from the NBA or MLB


----------



## DCSholtis

Raider remote is all mine if true....


----------



## DBSNewbie

curt8403 said:


> ... An NFL remote would be cool, so would one that carried a logo from the NBA or MLB


College Logos would be nice, too.


----------



## CJTE

Yes, when a DirecTV agent asks you what your favorite NFL team is, they write that down on your account.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

NY Football GIANTS remote would look lovely in my house.I must get one if this is the case


----------



## Sackchamp56

DCSholtis said:


> Raider remote is all mine if true....


Me too Brotha!:icon_hroc :icon_hroc


----------



## SDizzle

I will get one too, but I'm not gonna tell you guys which one I will get...


----------



## tonyd79

SDizzle said:


> I will get one too, but I'm not gonna tell you guys which one I will get...


Rams, right?


----------



## SDizzle

tonyd79 said:


> Rams, right?


Close.......... Same division:lol:


----------



## steevew6

Is it true the Raiders remote has no fast forward button??


----------



## Juanus

steevew6 said:


> Is it true the Raiders remote has no fast forward button??


I heard the Raiders remote has the power off button renamed to "We Lost Again" :hurah:


----------



## SDizzle

Juanus said:


> I heard the Raiders remote has the power off button renamed to "We Lost Again" :hurah:


:lol: :lol: :lol: There's also a button for northern CA customers labeled "Blackout", since their broke fans don't sell them out, so they are not on local TV......:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SParker

A Detroit Lions remote... then my neighbor can intercept my signal.


----------



## sticketfan

sign me up for a redskins remote if it is true. what a tremendous night last night as green and monk both went to the hall of fame


----------



## Athlon646464

Pats remote for this house!

Hmmmmmmm - I wonder if there is a way to cheat my way into getting two for the price of one......... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

:nono:


----------



## tcusta00

Athlon646464 said:


> Pats remote for this house!
> 
> Hmmmmmmm - I wonder if there is a way to cheat my way into getting two for the price of one......... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :nono:


So does this mean you're a Pats fan or not a Pats fan? :scratchin


----------



## lowmazda

Athlon646464 said:


> Pats remote for this house!
> 
> Hmmmmmmm - I wonder if there is a way to cheat my way into getting two for the price of one......... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :nono:


The buttons on the Pats remote all do the same thing. 'Record'


----------



## Athlon646464

tcusta00 said:


> So does this mean you're a Pats fan or not a Pats fan? :scratchin


I am, just thought I'd say it before someone else did........


----------



## thrombus

lowmazda said:


> The buttons on the Pats remote all do the same thing. 'Record'


Yeah, but only the opposing team.


----------



## bonscott87

If they seriously do this then I'm all in for a Bears remote. I actually do use the DirecTV remote for football vs. my MX-700 because I use the interactive features a lot and it's easier with the DirecTV remote. Bring it!


----------



## VegasDen

I may try to get the Packers remote. It will stop working, shed tears, then start working again.


----------



## merchione

Man I hope this is true! I want one for my first NFL season ticket!


----------



## totoros

Not sure if they are RF ones but I heard they have the backlight and will be limited.


----------



## BlueSnake

I just might have to try and Steel one .......


----------



## jsmuga

There is also a link on the NFL Supercasts page on the D* webpage. It takes you to the regular remotes so it probably will be working soon. So it is going to happen.


----------



## sacalait

WOO-HOO! :icon_da: 

Guess I'll have to order one.


----------



## raoul5788

My choice would be a GIANT size remote!:lol:


----------



## sigma1914

I guess my Dad will get the only Cardinals remote produced, since he's probably the only fan in Directv's ST database. :lol:


----------



## mcees4life

I was in Canton for the festivities (Skins fan) and Directv had a tent set-up where they were trying to recruit new customers. They had all 32 NFL Team remotes on the table and were offering a free team remote to all new customers who would sign up. The remotes are awesome. They are in the teams respective colors and have the logo of the team on the remote. There is also a button on the side of the remote that you can press to illuminate the remote and its buttons so that you can see it while in a dark environment. The rep told me that it will be available for order on Directv's website in the next 7 to 10 days (this was on Saturday). I am getting my Skins remote ASAP


----------



## merchione

:welcome_s



mcees4life said:


> I was in Canton for the festivities (Skins fan) and Directv had a tent set-up where they were trying to recruit new customers. They had all 32 NFL Team remotes on the table and were offering a free team remote to all new customers who would sign up. The remotes are awesome. They are in the teams respective colors and have the logo of the team on the remote. There is also a button on the side of the remote that you can press to illuminate the remote and its buttons so that you can see it while in a dark environment. The rep told me that it will be available for order on Directv's website in the next 7 to 10 days (this was on Saturday). I am getting my Skins remote ASAP


NICE!!!!! I can't wait to get one!!!


----------



## DBSNewbie

mcees4life said:


> I was in Canton for the festivities (Skins fan) and Directv had a tent set-up where they were trying to recruit new customers. They had all 32 NFL Team remotes on the table and were offering a free team remote to all new customers who would sign up. The remotes are awesome. They are in the teams respective colors and have the logo of the team on the remote. There is also a button on the side of the remote that you can press to illuminate the remote and its buttons so that you can see it while in a dark environment. The rep told me that it will be available for order on Directv's website in the next 7 to 10 days (this was on Saturday). I am getting my Skins remote ASAP


Very cool. You didn't happen to take a picture, did you?


----------



## d max82

I wonder when the "How do I get an NFL remote for free?" threads will begin.


----------



## merchione

d max82 said:


> I wonder when the "How do I get an NFL remote for free?" threads will begin.


HA no sh!t :lol:


----------



## MikeW

SDizzle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: There's also a button for northern CA customers labeled "Blackout", since their broke fans don't sell them out, so they are not on local TV......:lol: :lol: :lol:


I see the Niners and Giants are both having attendance issues. The ownership of both groups figured they'd have sellouts and tremendous attendance no matter what product they put on the field. The fans are finally letting themselves be heard.

For me, I'll have to keep my DirecTV logo. I'm trying to become a Cardinal fan, but my heart is still in SF.


----------



## mjlthuston

steevew6 said:


> Is it true the Raiders remote has no fast forward button??


Every button you push makes it go backwards. :lol:


----------



## George Lewis

sacalait said:


> WOO-HOO! :icon_da:
> 
> Guess I'll have to order one.


Nice to see another Saints fan


----------



## sacalait

George Lewis said:


> Nice to see another Saints fan


First of all, :welcome_s

Strike up the Jazz band for another Saints fan.

:icon_band

There are a few more on this board by the way.


----------



## alexjb12

J! E! T! S! Jets Jets Jets!


----------



## CincySaint

sacalait said:


> First of all, :welcome_s
> 
> Strike up the Jazz band for another Saints fan.
> 
> :icon_band
> 
> There are a few more on this board by the way.


One more here....

I NEED this remote in Black and Gold!


----------



## ATARI

Does the Patriots remote have a CHOKE button?


----------



## DCSholtis

VegasDen said:


> I may try to get the Packers remote. It will stop working, shed tears, then start working again.


You mean it will stop working, shed tears, ask for more money, then return to normal working order.


----------



## merchione

ATARI said:


> Does the Patriots remote have a CHOKE button?


no but they have a 18-1 button


----------



## puffnstuff

will post pictures when I get home from hall of fame . Dtv had a booth with all of them . Sorry about punc. posting from my dare in the middle of bf ohio.


----------



## coota

Send me a Cowboy remote. Want Rf though.


----------



## SDizzle

coota said:


> Send me a Cowboy remote. Want Rf though.


It is RF


----------



## dcowboy7

merchione said:


> no but they have a 19-1 button


18-1.


----------



## sacalait

ATARI said:


> Does the Patriots remote have a CHOKE button?


Also be careful. It has been reported that the Patriots remote cause your DVR to start recording all the games every week. :hurah:

But it won't be the remotes fault, because it wasn't clear in the rules.


----------



## ATARI

DCSholtis said:


> You mean it will stop working, shed tears, ask for more money, then return to normal working order.


And it will change color from green and gold to purple and gold (you know it's going to happen  )


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

I can't wait for Chiefs Red & Gold remote to shine on my coffee table and in my hand!


----------



## dhines

outstanding :up:

sounds like i have yet another way to annoy my cowboy hating friends and relatives.


----------



## caimakale

I would order a Dolphins remote but I'm afraid I would lose it.

I wonder if I could use the skip button to go through QB's until I find one I like?


----------



## Dirac

I want to get a Packers remote.

I guess they phased them out back in March but they just brought them back. I'm going to buy it just to keep in my entertainment center so no one else can use it. I got a Cal remote a few years back and I'm sticking with that one.


----------



## caimakale

alexjb12 said:


> J! E! T! S! Jets Jets Jets!


I would consider the Dolphins remote if the mute button would force a sock in the mouths of everyone chanting that! :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

caimakale said:


> I would consider the Dolphins remote if the mute button would force a sock in the mouths of everyone chanting that! :lol:


Boy am I with you on that one


----------



## JLucPicard

I awlays thought it was kind of cute that Jets fans were proud that they learned how to spell the name of their team.

I guess the rest of us don't feel it's necessary to boast about our spelling words! :lol:


----------



## Athlon646464

JLucPicard said:


> I awlays thought it was kind of cute that Jets fans were proud that they learned how to spell the name of their team.


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## ProfLonghair

JLucPicard said:


> I awlays thought it was kind of cute that Jets fans were proud that they learned how to spell the name of their team.
> 
> I guess the rest of us don't feel it's necessary to boast about our spelling words! :lol:


Hey, it's a big accomplishment for a NY sports fan to speak that much without an expletive.


----------



## ddpoohndave

I will def order one and but it on my BILL

GO BUFFALO!!


----------



## BlueSnake

hbkbiggestfan said:


> I can't wait for Chiefs Red & Gold remote to shine on my coffee table and in my hand!


Probably the only thing about the Chiefs that will shine! :lol:


----------



## MattDing

Dammit!

I was at the Hall of Fame on Saturday and completely missed the DirecTV tent.


----------



## puffnstuff

I've got pictures but need to downgrade them or what ever to post , any help ?


----------



## dshu82

I cannot believe that even though I have absolutely no need for another remote, I am probably going to end up with one anyway! Maybe just to get under my fiance's skin, cause she is a Browns fan.

Go Steelers!


----------



## dave29

totoros said:


> Not sure if they are RF ones but I heard they have the backlight and will be limited.


if they are backlit, then they will likely be RF


----------



## puffnstuff

Working on pictures now . Redskins one has all championship dates on the back also .


----------



## JLucPicard

puffnstuff said:


> Redskins one has all championship dates on the back also .


I'll bet the Vikings one does, too! [turns it over, sees FCC sticker! :lol:]

And that coming from a Vikings fan!


----------



## dtrell

BlueSnake said:


> I just might have to try and Steel one .......


:barf:


----------



## dtrell

dshu82 said:


> I cannot believe that even though I have absolutely no need for another remote, I am probably going to end up with one anyway! Maybe just to get under my fiance's skin, cause she is a Browns fan.
> 
> Go Steelers!


great a red sox and steelers fan....

:barf: :barf:


----------



## dtrell

im sure i will look into getting a BROWN one.....then smash it when they finish 9-7 again after all the good predictions....


----------



## FireMedic8039

caimakale said:


> I would consider the Dolphins remote if the mute button would force a sock in the mouths of everyone chanting that! :lol:


Been to camp 3 times the past 2 weeks. Henne is doing awesome. And the Ronnie and Ricky show. They are lean and cut.

About the Jets thing. You know what Jets stands for?
Just End The Season.
J-E-T-S suck suck suclk!!!!

I want my Fins remote!!!!!!!!!
I heard the Patsies have a camera in their remote for filming the games too!


----------



## Canis Lupus

Make that 2 - to match the number of consecutive Super Bowl victories. :hurah:



JACKIEGAGA said:


> NY Football GIANTS remote would look lovely in my house.I must get one if this is the case


----------



## Jin So

http://www.directv.com/nflremotes/

you will have to log in, but there they are


----------



## PennHORN

Jin So said:


> http://www.directv.com/nflremotes/
> 
> you will have to log in, but there they are


I don't see any NFL remotes when I log in.


----------



## Darkscream

That's because they are not there yet.
Another example of Directv putting the cart before the horse 

I'm sure they will appear soon.



PennHORN said:


> I don't see any NFL remotes when I log in.


----------



## totoros

puffnstuff said:


> Working on pictures now . Redskins one has all championship dates on the back also .


Upload the pictures onto an image hosting site like:

http://www.imageshack.us/

It should give you the web address to post the pictures afterwards.


----------



## puffnstuff

Finally ,I found 1 picture on my phone . I can't get the others to work ( computer dummy )


----------



## krock918316

puffnstuff said:


> Finally ,I found 1 picture on my phone . I can't get the others to work ( computer dummy )


Sweet....I'm gonna have to get one of those! Go RAIDERS!


----------



## merchione

F'in A...NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usmcbob55

First time caller, long time listener

They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?

I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.

I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


----------



## loudo

CJTE said:


> Yes, when a DirecTV agent asks you what your favorite NFL team is, they write that down on your account.


You can list all of that on your DirecTV account page, under "Email Subscriptions & Interests/Sports Interests"


----------



## dshu82

usmcbob55 said:


> First time caller, long time listener
> 
> They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?
> 
> I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.
> 
> I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


Yes it will....


----------



## BlueSnake

usmcbob55 said:


> First time caller, long time listener
> 
> They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?
> 
> I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.
> 
> I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


YOI!


----------



## BlueSnake

usmcbob55 said:


> First time caller, long time listener
> 
> They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?
> 
> I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.
> 
> I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


According to post #1 of this thread this is supposed to start tomorrow.


----------



## DCSholtis

krock918316 said:


> Sweet....I'm gonna have to get one of those! Go RAIDERS!


+1


----------



## curt8403

usmcbob55 said:


> First time caller, long time listener
> 
> They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?
> 
> I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.
> 
> I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


sorry, I am confused/ do you mean a 2nd tier CSR would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel? *


----------



## merchione

usmcbob55 said:


> First time caller, long time listener
> 
> They look REAL sweet...... Any confirmation on a sale date?
> 
> I just got of the phone with a 2nd tier CSR that had no clue what I was talking about. He thanked me about a thousand times for cluing him in.
> 
> I bet one of those would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel*


:welcome_s I think someone said tomorrow


----------



## jclarke9999

Cool. Can't wait to get my remote with Bengals stripes!


----------



## murry27409

They look great. Definitely getting a GIANTS remote!!


----------



## merchione

Ok First one to order or see them report it here!

anyone know when they will be up tomorrow? Midnight, 6a.m.?


----------



## Rakul

merchione said:


> Ok First one to order or see them report it here!
> 
> anyone know when they will be up tomorrow? Midnight, 6a.m.?


I know I will be checking at midnight and 6am  I want one of them 9er remotes :grin:


----------



## merchione

Rakul said:


> I know I will be checking at midnight and 6am  I want one of them 9er remotes :grin:


Like wise!! GO 9ERS! :goodjob:


----------



## loudo

A few years ago, when I subscribed to Center Ice, DirecTV sent me a sheet, of stickers, with all of the NHL team logos on it. We could choose our favorite team and put their logo on our remote. Sound like they are doing the same for the NFL teams. This is not the first time they have done something like this.


----------



## curt8403

loudo said:


> A few years ago, when I subscribed to Center Ice, DirecTV sent me a sheet, of stickers, with all of the NHL team logos on it. We could choose our favorite team and put their logo on our remote. Sound like they are doing the same for the NFL teams. This is not the first time they have done something like this.


but these colors are embedded in the plastic


----------



## loudo

curt8403 said:


> but these colors are embedded in the plastic


I understand that. I was just saying it is on the same idea, but it is a lot better the new way. The CI thing was just to put a sticker of your favorite team on your remote. I would like to see them do that for the CI package.


----------



## jclarke9999

www.directv.com/nflremotes is live, but when you click on order, it takes you to the standard Directv remote ordering page. It's close!


----------



## BlueSnake

I may have to stay up all night. I want one real bad. :joy:


----------



## Rakul

jclarke9999 said:


> www.directv.com/nflremotes is live, but when you click on order, it takes you to the standard Directv remote ordering page. It's close!


Nice :grin:


----------



## DCSholtis

krock918316 said:


> Sweet....I'm gonna have to get one of those! Go RAIDERS!


Would be sweet if it would play "Autumn Wind" with every button push.


----------



## merchione

*Doesn't everyone love these colors?*


----------



## DCSholtis

merchione said:


> *Doesn't everyone love these colors?*


No. :lol:


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

This is how we do it!


----------



## gigapower

Totally going to order one for myself and another for my dad's birthday. Who Dat!


----------



## Rakul

So I'm not the only one that keeps checking to see if you can order them yet right?


----------



## BigJ52

This is more like it:










Bear Down!


----------



## mikhu

You guys are all goofy. This is the ONLY good looking one... :lol:


----------



## BigJ52

Mike Huss said:


> You guys are all goofy. This is the ONLY good looking one... :lol:


Watch the Hard Knocks show on HBO tonight? I'm not even a Cowboys fan and enjoyed watching it.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Even I have to admit though, clearly the best looking one is the Bengals. Those stripes are sexy! I refuse to post the picture however.


----------



## Rakul

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Even I have to admit though, clearly the best looking one is the Bengals. Those stripes are sexy! I refuse to post the picture however.


While I would not use the word sexy to descrive it  It's not a bad looking remote at all :grin: Still want my 9ers though!


----------



## BigJ52

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Even I have to admit though, clearly the best looking one is the Bengals. Those stripes are sexy! I refuse to post the picture however.


I agree on Bengals as well. Wish on the Bears one the "C" would pop a little more, but oh well.


----------



## Rakul

Well it's after midnight here on the east coast and nothing yet, guess I will check back in the morning. Don't go ordering all the 49er remotes overnight now


----------



## pbg

hbkbiggestfan said:


> This is how we do it!


that's pretty nice and all, but really......


----------



## merchione

Nothing yet


----------



## merchione

Their Up!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got mine!!

Installation & Delivery: Ship for Self-Installation
Item Description
Total
Qty
Price
San Francisco 49ers Universal RF Remote
Ship Only
$30.00
1
$30.00
Free
Shipping/Handling


----------



## JLucPicard

curt8403 said:


> sorry, I am confused/ do you mean a 2nd tier CSR would look nice wrapped in a *Terrible* *Towel? *


Got any 2nd Tier CSRs that look like Kristen Bell????? :eek2:


----------



## JLucPicard

The only one worth the money!!!

Order placed. 24th from the top. Man, I sure hope they can update the drop-down so you can actually pick the team. When I ordered, the drop-down box was just 32 lines of "$30.00"! Just the price. Had to add to cart, check which team, add another, check which team, then when I found the RIGHT one, empty cart and choose the VIKINGS!


----------



## JLucPicard

Interesting...

I just went back into my account to see if it changed the credit card on file since I used a different one for this order and it didn't.

When I clicked "View All Orders", listed on today's date for this order under "Installation & Delivery" it shows "Shipped" and under "Shipping Status/Appointment" it shows "Completed". Too funny!


----------



## merchione

JLucPicard said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I just went back into my account to see if it changed the credit card on file since I used a different one for this order and it didn't.
> 
> When I clicked "View All Orders", listed on today's date for this order under "Installation & Delivery" it shows "Shipped" and under "Shipping Status/Appointment" it shows "Completed". Too funny!


mine the same


----------



## mapod

Hail yes I will get a Redskins remote....I hope it is shock proof when it bounces off walls!

Ordered, locked and loaded.......conformation email showed up in the 'ol inbox! Yeeehhhaa!!!


----------



## Papa J

JLucPicard said:


> The only one worth the money!!!
> 
> Order placed. 24th from the top. Man, I sure hope they can update the drop-down so you can actually pick the team. When I ordered, the drop-down box was just 32 lines of "$30.00"! Just the price. Had to add to cart, check which team, add another, check which team, then when I found the RIGHT one, empty cart and choose the VIKINGS!


I am glad you posted this. I found the Cowboys to be the 12th or 13th down. I didn't see any logic as to the arrangement.


----------



## Edmund

JLucPicard said:


> The only one worth the money!!!
> 
> Order placed. 24th from the top. Man, I sure hope they can update the drop-down so you can actually pick the team. When I ordered, the drop-down box was just 32 lines of "$30.00"! Just the price. Had to add to cart, check which team, add another, check which team, then when I found the RIGHT one, empty cart and choose the VIKINGS!


The names were there at 2:15 when I ordered Baltimore Ravens remote,


----------



## mapod

JLucPicard said:


> The only one worth the money!!!
> 
> Order placed. 24th from the top. Man, I sure hope they can update the drop-down so you can actually pick the team. When I ordered, the drop-down box was just 32 lines of "$30.00"! Just the price. Had to add to cart, check which team, add another, check which team, then when I found the RIGHT one, empty cart and choose the VIKINGS!


Where did you get the pic of the remote cannot find it on DTV.com...


----------



## Papa J

mapod said:


> Where did you get the pic of the remote cannot find it on DTV.com...


www.directv.com/nflremotes


----------



## mapod

Thanks Papa!


----------



## SatliteHD

Yeah! No more plain looking remote!


----------



## BlueSnake

Mine's on the way!










C'mon you really have to admit this is the only one really worth having. All the rest are just for fun.


----------



## SatliteHD

mapod said:


> Where did you get the pic of the remote cannot find it on DTV.com...


I couldn't get the order process to work with Firefox 3.0 so had to use IE (sigh).
to pick my team.


----------



## paulman182

BlueSnake said:


> Mine's on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon you really have to admit this is the only one really worth having. All the rest are just for fun.


I'm probably the only one who thinks some of them are pretty tacky-looking.

Good thing the Steelers remote is so awesomely beautiful. Mine's ordered!

My wife will absolutely love it!!!


----------



## dtrell

paulman182 said:


> I'm probably the only one who thinks some of them are pretty tacky-looking.
> 
> Good thing the Steelers remote is so awesomely beautiful. Mine's ordered!
> 
> My wife will absolutely love it!!!


:barf: GAG!!!!!!!:imwith: :kickbutt: :thats:

this is the only one to order, and i just ordered it:









of course its only a .500 remote so it only will work half the time...:hurah:  ..LOL


----------



## cadet502

Didn't show up on the page to order remotes, worked following the link from this thread. I don't have ST, wonder if that's why?


----------



## dtrell

cadet502 said:


> Didn't show up on the page to order remotes, worked following the link from this thread. I don't have ST, wonder if that's why?


so even though youre in bengals area, since they are on the way down and the browns are on the way up, im sure you ordered the browns one..right? LOL


----------



## ncxcstud

Mike Huss said:


> You guys are all goofy. This is the ONLY good looking one... :lol:


So, not only does God get to watch his favorite team, but he gets to watch me, watch TV? Awesome. I so want one


----------



## mikhu

BigJ52 said:


> Watch the Hard Knocks show on HBO tonight? I'm not even a Cowboys fan and enjoyed watching it.


You bet I did! Signed up for HBO just for it. I enjoyed the first episode as well. The T.O./Pacman duel is pretty fun to watch.


----------



## loudo

Mike Huss said:


> You guys are all goofy. This is the ONLY good looking one... :lol:


If you hit the select button, with this remote, Jerry Jones will fire you, telling the news media, but not letting you know about it.


----------



## mikhu

loudo said:


> If you hit the select button, with this remote, Jerry Jones will fire you, telling the news media, but not letting you know about it.


Actually wouldn't that be the Packers remote? :lol:


----------



## BigJ52

Got my order in, but had a heck of a time getting the correct remote selected. Anyone else have the same problem? Also I wonder how long it will be to we receive it?


----------



## mikhu

BigJ52 said:


> Got my order in, but had a heck of a time getting the correct remote selected. Anyone else have the same problem? Also I wonder how long it will be to we receive it?


Yeah, I had a hard time figuring out which one was which. Started at the top and just started putting them all in the the shopping cart until I found the right one. I assume they'll get that fixed....maybe even SOON.... :lol:


----------



## BigJ52

Mike Huss said:


> Yeah, I had a hard time figuring out which one was which. Started at the top and just started putting them all in the the shopping cart until I found the right one. I assume they'll get that fixed....maybe even SOON.... :lol:


Yeah I started doing the same thing, then I just said screw it and went to the very last one on the list and it happened to be the correct one! :lol: Maybe it's a sign they don't think the Bears will be very good this year? Sadly that might be the case.


----------



## JeffBowser

A different paint scheme on a stock remote you get for free with the box and voila!, DirecTV has just extracted more money from you guys. I wish I could do the same just as easily with my software.


----------



## mikhu

JeffBowser said:


> A different paint scheme on a stock remote you get for free with the box and voila!, DirecTV has just extracted more money from you guys. I wish I could do the same just as easily with my software.


You got that right! We are indeed a bunch of lemmings. :lol:

The only other "sport" where they can sucker more fans with branding than the NFL does would be NASCAR. I've never seen so many people buy stuff just because their favorite star endorses it than NASCAR fans do. At least the NFL is mostly just a team loyalty thing. If Jr. endorsed Depends adult diapers there would be millions sold just because he said so. :lol:


----------



## BlueSnake

Mike Huss said:


> Yeah, I had a hard time figuring out which one was which. Started at the top and just started putting them all in the the shopping cart until I found the right one. I assume they'll get that fixed....maybe even SOON.... :lol:


It seems to be a problem with Firefox, it works fine with IE which I really hate using.


----------



## usmcbob55

BlueSnake said:


> It seems to be a problem with Firefox, it works fine with IE which I really hate using.


not IE 6.0....friggin work computer


----------



## mikhu

BlueSnake said:


> It seems to be a problem with Firefox, it works fine with IE which I really hate using.


I tried IE Tab and that wasn't any different than FF. I didn't actually start IE to see if that would have worked. I found it ok with FF eventually.

Ironically I got a site survey request while I was looking at the remotes, so I made sure to tell them that while ordering the NFL remote the selection list didn't work right on FF. I assume they'll have it fixed before they get the survey results, but hopefully reading those results will remind them to code for ALL browsers next time instead of just that POS IE.


----------



## lovswr

SatliteHD said:


> I couldn't get the order process to work with Firefox 3.0 so had to use IE (sigh).
> to pick my team.


hmmmmm FF 2.06 worked just fine. Ordered the Falcons. The shame, the shame!


----------



## ATARI

ATARI said:


> And it will change color from green and gold to purple and gold (you know it's going to happen  )


Correction --> green and white.

Prediction for Jets and Packers --> both teams will go 8-8 this season.


----------



## dtrell

usmcbob55 said:


> not IE 6.0....friggin work computer


worked fine for me on IE 6.0..put browns remote into shopping cart, checked out, got ripped off for tax, and order was placed and shows as already shipped.


----------



## usmcbob55

dtrell said:


> worked fine for me on IE 6.0..put browns remote into shopping cart, checked out, got ripped off for tax, and order was placed and shows as already shipped.


I don't know who got screwed more. Me _not _ getting my Steelers remote or you actually getting your browns one.

Good luck vying for second place in the division.


----------



## kruegs

Silly question... my old man has an ancient Hughes "Directors Pack" SD receiver. He is a huge Giants fan, and I would love to get one of these for him. Anyone know if this will work with his old non-DirectTV branded receiver? Go Giants!!


----------



## ltrain20

Cowboy remote on the way!!!

It would be nice if they could get college teams but I bet that would be a huge hassel!!


----------



## DBSNewbie

Tried ordering with Firefox, IE, and Netscape, but when I got to the order page, there was no listing of the NFL teams. 

Were the pictures supposed to be able to be clicked on to select the remotes? Because on my computer, nothing happened.

There was just a drop down of the prices (32 of them) and I had to "count" them down so that I could get to the correct ones.

After a series of "misses", I finally got to the right remotes. 

Anybody else having this problem on D*'s website?


----------



## merchione

DBSNewbie said:


> Tried ordering with Firefox, IE, and Netscape, but when I got to the order page, there was no listing of the NFL teams.
> 
> Were the pictures supposed to be able to be clicked on to select the remotes? Because on my computer, nothing happened.
> 
> There was just a drop down of the prices (32 of them) and I had to "count" them down so that I could get to the correct ones.
> 
> After a series of "misses", I finally got to the right remotes.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem on D*'s website?


yep I had to do the same last nite...it seems that is happening to everyone.


----------



## BigJ52

DBSNewbie said:


> Tried ordering with Firefox, IE, and Netscape, but when I got to the order page, there was no listing of the NFL teams.
> 
> Were the pictures supposed to be able to be clicked on to select the remotes? Because on my computer, nothing happened.
> 
> There was just a drop down of the prices (32 of them) and I had to "count" them down so that I could get to the correct ones.
> 
> After a series of "misses", I finally got to the right remotes.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem on D*'s website?


Yep, had the same issue as well. One I wanted was the last one on the pull down menu!


----------



## BigJ52

Just noticed on their site it now has the team names in the drop down instead of having just $30.


----------



## DBSNewbie

BigJ52 said:


> Just noticed on their site it now has the team names in the drop down instead of having just $30.


Still only drop down with $30.00 for me. (FF, IE, and Netscape)


----------



## murry27409

merchione said:


> yep I had to do the same last nite...it seems that is happening to everyone.


Fixed?
I was just @ the site, and the drop down list had the team names.
(using FF 2.0.0.16)

GIANTS remote on its way!!


----------



## BigJ52

DBSNewbie said:


> Still only drop down with $30.00 for me. (FF, IE, and Netscape)


hhhmmm, I don't know try closing your IE browser and going back in  . I see the team names now.


----------



## merchione

BigJ52 said:


> Just noticed on their site it now has the team names in the drop down instead of having just $30.


I still cant see them:scratch:


----------



## paulman182

It worked fine for me early this morning.


----------



## Mike728

I didn't see any names next to the $30 prices. Just figured the Bears would be the last one on the list, which they were, and ordered it. 

Go Bears!


----------



## mikhu

I tried it again now. I restarted FF 3.0 and checked with IE 7.0 as well, and both were $30 up and down the list. But like I said, I found the Cowboys one by searching so I got what I needed anyway. But for the record it the list of teams didn't work for me still just minutes ago.


----------



## dtrell

usmcbob55 said:


> I don't know who got screwed more. Me _not _ getting my Steelers remote or you actually getting your browns one.
> 
> Good luck vying for second place in the division.


you NOT getting the steelers remote is much better than me GETTING the browns one...LOL...as far as second place, no i think we will pass the bengals and be in first...enjoy third place!Devil_lol


----------



## Edmund

kruegs said:


> Silly question... my old man has an ancient Hughes "Directors Pack" SD receiver. He is a huge Giants fan, and I would love to get one of these for him. Anyone know if this will work with his old non-DirectTV branded receiver? Go Giants!!


If the receiver is IR yes, code 00749 would work. The current Directv RF remotes will not control any of the old RCA, Hughes, or Sony RF receivers via RF, only IR. Because they use different RF frequencies then the current Rf receivers and between each other. A RF remote will know only one RF frequency at a time.


----------



## daveriv

I've always used my Harmony remote - do these remotes have any macro buttons to turn things on and off at the same time?


----------



## DCSholtis

SatliteHD said:


> I couldn't get the order process to work with Firefox 3.0 so had to use IE (sigh).
> to pick my team.


Safari, Camino and Firefox are not working for me. No clickable choices I might have to give em a call to order. Ugh.


----------



## Canis Lupus

I just kept adding each 30.00 drop down to my shopping cart until I hit the Giants one, then removed the rest. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis

Which browser are you using Canis Lupus? Right now all it will let me select is the AZ Cardinals one. UGH. I can't even select each one in the drop down there is no option for that.


----------



## pbg

Mike728 said:


> I didn't see any names next to the $30 prices. Just figured the Bears would be the last one on the list, which they were, and ordered it.
> 
> Go Bears!


Thanks for the tip! Order in -


----------



## joed32

DCSholtis said:


> Safari, Camino and Firefox are not working for me. No clickable choices I might have to give em a call to order. Ugh.


I called 3 times this morning and they are not on their system at all. Just click each $30.00 until the right one comes up and remove the ones you don't want. If I remember right the Raiders were in the upper half.


----------



## Canis Lupus

That's weird. I at least saw the $30 drop down over and over in both FF 3.0.1 (Beta) and Safari 3.1.1, as well as IE7 on a PC (at the office). Are you saying you can't even use the dropdown?



DCSholtis said:


> Which browser are you using Canis Lupus? Right now all it will let me select is the AZ Cardinals one. UGH. I can't even select each one in the drop down there is no option for that.


----------



## DCSholtis

Canis Lupus said:


> That's weird. I at least saw the $30 drop down over and over in both FF 3.0.1 (Beta) and Safari 3.1.1, as well as IE7 on a PC (at the office). Are you saying you can't even use the dropdown?


Finally got it working!! Took me 29 tries. :lol: Raiders remote on the way.  I had tried the phone route too but they said these were a web exclusive. Thanks Canis and everyone else. Can't wait for the season!!


----------



## MattDing

Just ordered mine. Thanks for posting this, papa_azteca! :up:


Hail to the Redskins!


----------



## Papa J

I ordered mine in the wee hours this morning but cannot get a status report. It shows a problem and I cannot tell if it was shipped or even really in the system.


----------



## dtrell

ok just ordered a dallas remote to go with my browns remote...ok D you scammed another 60 bucks out of me (plus tax OF COURSE)...at least if i end up dumping D at the end of the year, i can sell them on ebay..LOL...

my system looks like this now:

















now there is that problem of both teams first opponent this year...:scratch:


----------



## bonscott87

Just ordered up 'Da Bears!

FYI I was using FF 3.0 and the list had all the teams there. Earlier when trying in IE 6 it was just a big list of "$30".


----------



## curt8403

in case no one has asked. These are just like the rc64 for programming, but because they are custom they will not be replaced by the protection plan.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Took me like 23 so you're not the only one. :lol:

Let's just hope the numbers don't match where our teams finish in offense and defense this year. :nono:



DCSholtis said:


> Finally got it working!! Took me 29 tries. :lol: Raiders remote on the way.  I had tried the phone route too but they said these were a web exclusive. Thanks Canis and everyone else. Can't wait for the season!!


----------



## SteveHas

Bills control will soon be in my hands! 
This is great


----------



## papa_azteca

mapod said:


> Thanks Papa!


You all are quite welcome!!! 

Ordered Texans for myself (since it's in RF) and Cowboys for my dad. Lil sis will have to order hers on her own bc I'm not ordering another Cowgirls remote from my account.

Wouldn't it be cool for DIRECTV to offer some nostalgia team remotes? I would gladly take a Houston Oilers remote!!! I hope you're listening DIRECTV!!!

Wife just saw order - wants a Jets one because Favre is now a Jet. I suggested for her to wait until after he retires again.


----------



## ramcm7

ddpoohndave said:


> I will def order one and but it on my BILL
> 
> GO BUFFALO!!


Bills fan here, too. I am worried that if we get one, just when we have figured out which button does what, there will be new buttons doing those jobs by mid-season, possibly switching back to the original buttons with little notice.



It could be worse. We could flip a coin to decide which button does what...


----------



## BigJ52

Did Directv do anything to market these? I don't remember ever getting anything from them about it. If it wouldn't have been for this board no one would of knew about them. Seems kind of odd. Maybe because they are "limited" they don't want to do a lot of marketing of them so they don't have to turn people away?
Don't know...


----------



## Rakul

Sweet ordered mine finally checked the sight today


----------



## DCSholtis

BigJ52 said:


> Did Directv do anything to market these? I don't remember ever getting anything from them about it. If it wouldn't have been for this board no one would of knew about them. Seems kind of odd. Maybe because they are "limited" they don't want to do a lot of marketing of them so they don't have to turn people away?
> Don't know...


They are "limited" to 25,000 per team.


----------



## evan_s

I suspect the advertising is still yet to come. Don't want people looking for something before it's available. Posts on a forum get to a lot faster than adds with your bill =)


----------



## dtrell

DCSholtis said:


> They are "limited" to 25,000 per team.


how do you know this?


----------



## dtrell

SteveHas said:


> Bills control will soon be in my hands!


im sorry......:uglyhamme


----------



## joed32

Now we're ready for some football!!!!!


----------



## tunce

Packers fan but...

Now what to get Green Bay or NY Jets...

Crap might have to get both.


----------



## dtrell

tunce said:


> Packers fan but...
> 
> Now what to get Green Bay or NY Jets...
> 
> Crap might have to get both.


wow thats a tough choice...get em both then youll get somewhere near 16 wins total....LOL.......i should talk being a browns fan...


----------



## totoros

DCSholtis said:


> They are "limited" to 25,000 per team.


2,500/team


----------



## dtrell

totoros said:


> 2,500/team


now how do you know this???


----------



## jmh139

Thanks for this, I ordered a Saints remote! I would have never know if not for this post.


----------



## Darfstellar

Yes, thanks. Broncos remote on the way!


----------



## DCSholtis

totoros said:


> 2,500/team


That could be it. I know when I called in today to try and order one when I was having problems ordering online they mentioned it was a web only thing that was limited to what I thought was a number of 25,000 per team.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## dtrell

DCSholtis said:


> That could be it. I know when I called in today to try and order one when I was having problems ordering online they mentioned it was a web only thing that was limited to what I thought was a number of 25,000 per team.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.


its really hard to believe its only 2500 per team...for being national and with all the D subs there are, thats not a lot...and think of all the bars in each area and away from the area where they have bars dedicated to out of town teams...like browns backers for instance are all over...
if it really is 2500 only, then they really should be numbered and they really will be collectors items.


----------



## merchione

totoros said:


> 2,500/team


I say FRUUNNKKISS!


----------



## DCSholtis

They now have the teams listed in the drop down. MUCH easier when ordering. Wished it would have been that way this afternoon instead of having to go through all the teams.


----------



## dtrell

DCSholtis said:


> They now have the teams listed in the drop down. MUCH easier when ordering. Wished it would have been that way this afternoon instead of having to go through all the teams.


dan i ordered at 8 am yesterday using IE 6.0 and all the teams were in the drop down for me.


----------



## paulman182

If it's really 2500 per team, seems to me some money could be made on an auction site...


----------



## dtrell

paulman182 said:


> If it's really 2500 per team, seems to me some money could be made on an auction site...


i agree paul...has to be more than that..


----------



## Rakul

I don't want to open a can of worms like with the AM21 but has anyone received a tracking number for their report? DirecTV is normally good about shipping and I don't want to call about it but just a bit gun shy from all the day one orders we saw missed on the AM21.


----------



## dtrell

no tracking number yet...they immediately defaulted to "shipped" as soon as they were ordered...which seems kind of strange...


----------



## Rakul

dtrell said:


> no tracking number yet...they immediately defaulted to "shipped" as soon as they were ordered...which seems kind of strange...


I think DirecTV always does that, at least I am hoping that to be the case. I've got to orders in for me and my brother in law. Guess we will see what happens today.


----------



## EdM

Athlon646464 said:


> Pats remote for this house!
> 
> Hmmmmmmm - I wonder if there is a way to cheat my way into getting two for the price of one......... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :nono:


Sure just tuck that first remote and pretend that you didn't drop it.

-Loyal Raiders Fan and still bitter about the "Tuck Rule"


----------



## Rakul

EdM said:


> Sure just tuck that first remote and pretend that you didn't drop it.
> 
> -Loyal Raiders Fan and still bitter about the "Tuck Rule"


!rolling :rolling: !rolling


----------



## jamiethomas

Yes I got my Buffalo Bills Remote.((Let's go Buffalo))


----------



## Rakul

jamiethomas said:


> Yes I got my Buffalo Bills Remote.((Let's go Buffalo))


Sweet, here's hoping FedEx shows up at my door today


----------



## JLucPicard

jamiethomas said:


> Yes I got my Buffalo Bills Remote.((Let's go Buffalo))





Rakul said:


> Sweet, here's hoping FedEx shows up at my door today


I'm guessing jamiethomas is just saying he ordered it, not that he received it.

I got my order in nearly right away. I'm expecting they will start shipping within a week and that I will hopefully have it within a couple of weeks. I'm not going any further out on a limb than that thinking I'll have it this weekend or anything.

I've found that patience is my best defense against disappointment.


----------



## Rakul

JLucPicard said:


> I'm guessing jamiethomas is just saying he ordered it, not that he received it.
> 
> I got my order in nearly right away. I'm expecting they will start shipping within a week and that I will hopefully have it within a couple of weeks. I'm not going any further out on a limb than that thinking I'll have it this weekend or anything.
> 
> I've found that patience is my best defense against disappointment.


Gotcha, I may have taken that the wrong way, personally I'm not to worried if they take a week to ship it, just want to make sure they are really shipping it  Especially if they really are that "limited" hate to wait a week to check on it and hear sorry we're out of 49er's, how would you like a Redskins or something


----------



## gigapower

Saints remote ordered!


----------



## DCSholtis

EdM said:


> Sure just tuck that first remote and pretend that you didn't drop it.
> 
> -Loyal Raiders Fan and still bitter about the "Tuck Rule"


 :lol: +1


----------



## jamiethomas

Sorry Yea I orderd no recieved.


----------



## dtrell

DCSholtis said:


> :lol: +1


it didnt even fit the tuck rule. the tuck rule states that they have to be pullingit down into their body. he just stopped his motion and once he stopped it was knocked out of his hand.


----------



## tunce

Well I reluctantly ordered a Packers remote...

I might just have to get the Jets too


----------



## jimdx

EdM said:


> Sure just tuck that first remote and pretend that you didn't drop it.
> 
> -Loyal Raiders Fan and still bitter about the "Tuck Rule"


Just ordered my Pats remote. Can't wait to use it to watch (for about the 1000th time) my permanently saved 2001 season AFC Division game :lol:


----------



## dalepm

49er RF remote on its way!


----------



## dshu82

I love the fact that this thread has grown to 9 pages!

Oh, and my Steelers remote is on its way. Now, since I really did not need it, which room should I use it in? Or maybe I need another one hmmmm.....

:lol:


----------



## merchione

dshu82 said:


> I love the fact that this thread has grown to 9 pages!
> 
> :lol:


You mean 6 upside down right?


----------



## EricG

dtrell said:


> im sure i will look into getting a BROWN one.....then smash it when they finish 9-7 again after all the good predictions....


AND you'll have to buy one every year to repeat the procedure!


----------



## dtrell

EricG said:


> AND you'll have to buy one every year to repeat the procedure!


:uglyhamme


----------



## since 2/96

Ok...I broke down and bought my Bills remote...

...can we expect MLB remotes in the Spring of '09???? If so, I'll donate another $32 and change to the cause for a Sox remote! :grin:


----------



## Microphone

Yes a remote with the 3 major team sports (NFL, MLB and NHL) would be great


----------



## kandor

Microphone said:


> Yes a remote with the 3 major team sports (NFL, MLB and NHL) would be great


Hey, I'd even throw down money for an NCAA remote!


----------



## joed32

kandor said:


> Hey, I'd even throw down money for an NCAA remote!


Sounds like Directv may have found a gold mine. They can sell these for every sport and people will buy them up.


----------



## machavez00

as much as I'd love to order one, I'm using a Harmony remote.


----------



## rey_1178

puffnstuff said:


> Finally ,I found 1 picture on my phone . I can't get the others to work ( computer dummy )


i'm kinda late to the party but swweeett nice!


----------



## MattDing

machavez00 said:


> as much as I'd love to order one, I'm using a Harmony remote.


I have a Harmony too, but this will be nice to have on the coffee table from September to (hopefully) February and to change the channels every Sunday during that period.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Under the status of my order for the remote, it shows "completed." There is no number or anything to click on to check it. It is just blank. Well I do not have a remote, so how can it show "Completed?"

I would think if it were completed, Id have a nice new Cowboys remote in my hands.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

hoopsrgreat said:


> Under the status of my order for the remote, it shows "completed." There is no number or anything to click on to check it. It is just blank. Well I do not have a remote, so how can it show "Completed?"
> 
> I would think if it were completed, Id have a nice new Cowboys remote in my hands.


I assume "complete" means your order has been shipped and you will probably receive it very soon.


----------



## JLucPicard

I think it just indicates that the ordering of the remote is completed. I don't know if any of these have actually shipped yet as there is a column on the View Orders screen for tracking numbers and there is nothing there yet (and I ordered VERY soon after the site became available).

hoopsgreat, I would only read into that that the system has received your order.


----------



## Rakul

hoopsrgreat said:


> Under the status of my order for the remote, it shows "completed." There is no number or anything to click on to check it. It is just blank. Well I do not have a remote, so how can it show "Completed?"
> 
> I would think if it were completed, Id have a nice new Cowboys remote in my hands.


From what I've heard it's 1-2 days to ship so we should have them 3-5 days from the order date. Directv's site always says completed and shipped as soon as you place the order for these types of products.


----------



## Papa J

In the past when I ordered a remote, it arrived by either UPS or Fed Ex next day service on the following day. I would not be surprised if we get them Monday.


----------



## jimdx

Was talking to a CSR on saturday (got superfan for free yay) and asked about my remote order. she said it went out FEDEX and would be here in a couple of days.


----------



## The Merg

Just ordered my NY Giants remote! Woohoo! Go Big Blue!

- Merg


----------



## JLucPicard

I got a letter today from DirecTV confirming my order of the remote. Didn't get the remote yet, but the letter was a nice touch (standard "confirmation of your equipment order" letter).

Still no tracking number in my order history, though.  So far my patience is still *THICK!*


----------



## Rakul

JLucPicard said:


> I got a letter today from DirecTV confirming my order of the remote. Didn't get the remote yet, but the letter was a nice touch (standard "confirmation of your equipment order" letter).
> 
> Still no tracking number in my order history, though.  So far my patience is still *THICK!*


Same here, I was hoping it would come today but not expecting it. Just would feel better if I had a tracking #


----------



## BlueSnake

Got a text message from FedEx Insight overnight stating I had a package scheduled for delivery on 8/13/08.

As far as I know I have nothing else on the way, so I have to assume my Steelers remote will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## usmcbob55

BlueSnake said:


> Got a text message from FedEx Insight overnight stating I had a package scheduled for delivery on 8/13/08.
> 
> As far as I know I have nothing else on the way, so I have to assume my Steelers remote will arrive tomorrow.


DOUBLE YOI


----------



## Rakul

BlueSnake said:


> Got a text message from FedEx Insight overnight stating I had a package scheduled for delivery on 8/13/08.
> 
> As far as I know I have nothing else on the way, so I have to assume my Steelers remote will arrive tomorrow.


Just checked and one of my remotes has a tracking # by it now, saying it will be delivered today  Just tracked it and it is coming from CA, overnight by 4:30 today!


----------



## Rakul

BlueSnake said:


> Got a text message from FedEx Insight overnight stating I had a package scheduled for delivery on 8/13/08.
> 
> As far as I know I have nothing else on the way, so I have to assume my Steelers remote will arrive tomorrow.


Just received one, to bad it was the second one I ordered for my BIL and not mine though. Oh well hope mine comes tomorrow and they just didn't asume I didn't want the first one. 

Edit: Well that was odd, less than 5 minutes after I get the first one, a second FedEx truck delivers my remote!


----------



## vikerex

Received mine just now. One thing this one has that the standard one doesn't is a backlight button on the side, all of the keys light up when you push it. Nice looking remote, if I must say so.

Ted


----------



## Papa J

My Cowboy remote arrived at noon today, Tuesday by Fed-X overnight. It looks better than the picture!


----------



## Papa J

Papa J said:


> My Cowboy remote arrived at noon today, Tuesday by Fed-X overnight. It looks better than the picture!


It even shows the 5 Super Bowl wins on the back!


----------



## mikhu

Papa J said:


> It even shows the 5 Super Bowl wins on the back!


Oh man, I'm almost giddy with anticipation! I hope mine shows up today too!


----------



## Rakul

Papa J said:


> My Cowboy remote arrived at noon today, Tuesday by Fed-X overnight. It looks better than the picture!


Yes they do look better than online. To bad my wife relgated it to my office and not the living room :lol:


----------



## bobkvjr

Mine just arrived today. I am impressed. I like the back light feature


----------



## sritter

When you order, do they allow you to enter a shipping address, like to your place of employment?

On a side note, I noticed these remotes have hit ebay for double the cost.


----------



## dshu82

On D* website, still shows as "Shipped" with no tracking #.

Hopefully I will have a surprise when I get home!


----------



## bonscott87

dshu82 said:


> On D* website, still shows as "Shipped" with no tracking #.
> 
> Hopefully I will have a surprise when I get home!


Same here. I ordered around noon on the first day available so hopefully I'll have a surprise at home as well.


----------



## mikhu

I've been informed that mine showed up at home. The actual words were something like "Did you order that damn thing?" Guess I didn't have as much permission as I thought I did. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87

Mike Huss said:


> I've been informed that mine showed up at home. The actual words were something like "Did you order that damn thing?" Guess I didn't have as much permission as I thought I did. :lol:


That's why you say "it came with my Sunday Ticket subscription" and you're covered. You gotta learn how best to bring in these toys to the house. Of course it helps if you're in charge of the bills.


----------



## Papa J

Mike Huss said:


> I've been informed that mine showed up at home. The actual words were something like "Did you order that damn thing?" Guess I didn't have as much permission as I thought I did. :lol:


I told my wife I ordered another remote *out of consideration for her needs*. She will now have one for the couch and one for the big chair. And I will have the new one for my recliner. I am sure when she sees it, she will comment on how generous I am.


----------



## SkersR1

sritter said:


> When you order, do they allow you to enter a shipping address, like to your place of employment?
> 
> On a side note, I noticed these remotes have hit ebay for double the cost.


I tried ordering and it will let you change the address, but my office is in a small town that only has PO Box mail delivery so anytime these websites use the USPS to make sure an address exists I can't get it to go through because it doesn't think this street is here.

Also, I noticed this on the terms & conditions:

DIRECTV NFL Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna

Offer available only to current residential customers who order online at DIRECTV.com

Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted.

May not be combined with any other offer.

*Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold.*

Supplies are limited, and product sold without warranty of any kind.


----------



## morbid_fun

Just got my Seahawks remote. Is better than I expected it to be. Sweet!


----------



## DCSholtis

I received one of the two I ordered on the first day they were available. Have not received the Raiders remote I ordered first but did receive the Browns remote I got for my Dad's H20. Hopefully tomorrow the Raiders one will arrive.

Nevermind: They both came at the same time. I grabbed the wrong box.


----------



## morbid_fun

I am curious to see what team becomes the most ordered team.


----------



## dmurphy

joed32 said:


> Sounds like Directv may have found a gold mine. They can sell these for every sport and people will buy them up.


One of these in Yankee Pinstripes? Now we're talking!

Of course, I hear they're putting Super Bowl victories on the back for the football ... there's not enough room to list all 26 World Series championships


----------



## DCSholtis

dmurphy said:


> One of these in Yankee Pinstripes? Now we're talking!
> 
> Of course, I hear they're putting Super Bowl victories on the back for the football ... there's not enough room to list all 26 World Series championships


Yes they are!! The Raider SB Years are on the back of mine.


----------



## dmurphy

DCSholtis said:


> Yes they are!! The Raider SB Years are on the back of mine.


Oh good, I guess I can order a Jets remote then - there's more than enough room to list 1969 on there, right?

Signed,

A poor hapless Jets fan. Long-suffering.


----------



## dshu82

Mike Huss said:


> I've been informed that mine showed up at home. The actual words were something like "Did you order that damn thing?" Guess I didn't have as much permission as I thought I did. :lol:


While I did not "need" permission, I got a similar response when I sent her a picture of it the day I ordered. Something along the lines of "WTF, more Steelers sh#t!?".

This is what I get for marrying a Browns fan!


----------



## wirelessbk

morbid_fun said:


> Just got my Seahawks remote. Is better than I expected it to be. Sweet!


Count me in for the Seahawks! I just received mine via Fed-Ex this morning.


----------



## dave29

didnt get my remote yet, but i got a letter from directv stating that i ordered a remote:lol:


----------



## mikhu

dshu82 said:


> While I did not "need" permission, I got a similar response when I sent her a picture of it the day I ordered. Something along the lines of "WTF, more Steelers sh#t!?".
> 
> This is what I get for marrying a Browns fan!


:lol: Same here, except she's a Packer fan. But it's more the "wasting" of $30 that she takes issue with, not so much the team. I just don't understand how they can think buying something that is so dang cool is "wasting" money!! :lol:


----------



## dshu82

Mike Huss said:


> :lol: Same here, except she's a Packer fan. But it's more the "wasting" of $30 that she takes issue with, not so much the team. I just don't understand how they can think buying something that is so dang cool is "wasting" money!! :lol:


Ditto about wasting the money, but we actually did need a new one for the back patio. I just had to "convince" her of that......


----------



## my99svt

Got mine!


----------



## jsmuga

Received mine today but never got a tracking number. I ordered early last Thu.


----------



## bonscott87

No remote but got a letter confirming my order. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mikhu

What? I'm the first one to post pics?


----------



## JLucPicard

Just got mine from the FedEx office (they deliver to my apt building before the office opens).

Whooo Hoooo! Sweetness. Viking Purple and Gold! And just as I thought, turn it over and very prominantly displayed is the FCC Sticker! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Edmund

JLucPicard said:


> Just got mine from the FedEx office (they deliver to my apt building before the office opens).
> 
> Whooo Hoooo! Sweetness. Viking Purple and Gold! And just as I thought, turn it over and very prominantly displayed is the FCC Sticker! :lol: :lol:


You and universal? I thought it was oem remotes only.


----------



## BigJ52

morbid_fun said:


> Just got my Seahawks remote. Is better than I expected it to be. Sweet!


Not trying to knock the Seahawks here, but was just wondering what they put on the back of the remote if you have not won a Super Bowl? Do they just leave it blank or do they add something else on there?

Still haven't received my Bears one yet. Got the letter though. Hopefully tomorrow I receive it.


----------



## CincySaint

I got mine but it doesn't work. I can't get it to control my HR21. Controls the TV just fine.


----------



## dcowboy7

CincySaint said:


> I got mine but it doesn't work.


it must be a bengals. :lol:


----------



## CincySaint

dcowboy7 said:


> it must be a bengals. :lol:


Except it's not a Bengals remote :lol:


----------



## dcowboy7

dcowboy7 said:


> it must be a bengals. :lol:





CincySaint said:


> Except it's not a Bengals remote :lol:


yea i guess a saints fits the ____ as well. :eek2:


----------



## Edmund

CincySaint said:


> I got mine but it doesn't work. I can't get it to control my HR21. Controls the TV just fine.


Is the HR21 set to RF mode? then try the following:

1. directv device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP key
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID#, found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## lowmazda

Is the order number referenced on the shipping label? My apartment number wasn't added on to the order and I don't have a tracking number to call Fedex to have it added, Directv couldn't add it because the order shows 'Shipped'.

BAH!


----------



## gpg

Hmm, I ordered on August 7 and so far I have no tracking number, no letter (although I got an e-mail right away) and no remote.


----------



## CincySaint

Edmund said:


> Is the HR21 set to RF mode? then try the following:
> 
> 1. directv device
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
> 
> 4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 5. enter 9 6 1
> 6. press CH UP key
> 7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID#, found on a sticker in the access card compartment
> 8. press SELECT


Thanks Edmund. That's what I ended up doing and it works. But now my old remote doesn't work. Oh well.


----------



## CincySaint

dcowboy7 said:


> yea i guess a saints fits the ____ as well. :eek2:


New Orleans Saints 42
Dallas Cowboys 17

at Dallas

Sunday, December 10, 2006


----------



## dcowboy7

CincySaint said:


> New Orleans Saints 42
> Dallas Cowboys 17
> 
> at Dallas
> 
> Sunday, December 10, 2006


*super bowl wins:*
cowboys 5
saints 0


----------



## mikhu

CincySaint said:


> New Orleans Saints 42
> Dallas Cowboys 17
> 
> at Dallas
> 
> Sunday, December 10, 2006


Dallas Cowboys Super Bowl Champions:
Super Bowl VI
Super Bowl XII
Super Bowl XXVII
Super Bowl XXVIII
Super Bowl XXX

New Orleans Saints Super Bowl Champions:
Super Bowl Nada

:lol:


----------



## joshjr

dcowboy7 said:


> *super bowl wins:*
> cowboys 5
> saints 0


Ouch!!! Guess thats all that needs said.


----------



## mikhu

dcowboy7 said:


> *super bowl wins:*
> cowboys 5
> saints 0


:lol: Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## ATARI

Just ordered my Packer's remote!

Goodbye #4, it's time for me to move on.


----------



## curt8403

joshjr said:


> Ouch!!! Guess thats all that needs said.


the Saints gave up their stadium to the homeless though


----------



## jeffwltrs

I ordered my Brownie remote on 8/7/08 and received today! It is sweet!


----------



## JLucPicard

BigJ52 said:


> Not trying to knock the Seahawks here, but was just wondering what they put on the back of the remote if you have not won a Super Bowl? Do they just leave it blank or do they add something else on there?
> 
> Still haven't received my Bears one yet. Got the letter though. Hopefully tomorrow I receive it.


Just the team name. Oh, and the aforementioned FCC sticker.


----------



## IcedOmega13

ordered muh cowboys remote! 

Cowboys > saints


----------



## paulman182

I hope mine comes today. I can't seem to find a tracking number anywhere.


----------



## DBSNewbie

paulman182 said:


> I hope mine comes today. I can't seem to find a tracking number anywhere.


As long as it says, "Shipped" under the order status, you should be good to go. I ordered three remotes (for wife, brother-in-law, and me) and only one of them had a tracking number. Yet, all three arrived (at different times) yesterday via Standard Overnight Fedex.


----------



## paulman182

paulman182 said:


> I hope mine comes today. I can't seem to find a tracking number anywhere.


Actually, it was already at my house when I typed the above message; my wife just called me.

She's so happy that she says we have to get another one for the kitchen!

(Probably one for her to sleep with, too...)


----------



## gpg

paulman182 said:


> Actually, it was already at my house when I typed the above message; my wife just called me.
> 
> She's so happy that she says we have to get another one for the kitchen!
> 
> (Probably one for her to sleep with, too...)


So I'm the only one who ordered on the first day who's still waiting with no tracking number? Uh oh...


----------



## mosoccer

gpg said:


> So I'm the only one who ordered on the first day who's still waiting with no tracking number? Uh oh...


Nope, I'm in the same boat you are...hoping mine arrives today.


----------



## dshu82

gpg said:


> So I'm the only one who ordered on the first day who's still waiting with no tracking number? Uh oh...


Nothing here yet either


----------



## gpg

Well, the letter arrived in today's mail, so there's some progress.


----------



## mosoccer

gpg said:


> Well, the letter arrived in today's mail, so there's some progress.


Well mine just arrived a few minutes ago....pleasantly surprised as it's much better looking than I expected.


----------



## reds1963

IcedOmega13 said:


> ordered muh cowboys remote!
> 
> Cowboys > saints


mycowboys remote came yesterday ...it is bad ass .....of course since it has the star on it and all.....how could it not be ....


----------



## reds1963

gpg said:


> So I'm the only one who ordered on the first day who's still waiting with no tracking number? Uh oh...


strange i ordered mine friday and got it yesterday ....cowboys remote ..

maybe they have to de stripe the bengals one for you browns fans , cause they ran out of browns ,,and have to many bengals....hehehe


----------



## dave29

gpg said:


> Well, the letter arrived in today's mail, so there's some progress.


i got mine 2 days after my letter


----------



## fluffybear

Was there a link or something I missed in order to get one (or more) of these remotes?


----------



## bhyde

fluffybear said:


> Was there a link or something I missed in order to get one (or more) of these remotes?


Log into your account and under 'My Setup' goto the add remote section. You'll see the special NFL remotes for $30. A CSR told me they only ordered 2500 for each team, so the popular ones will go fast.


----------



## JLucPicard

fluffybear said:


> Was there a link or something I missed in order to get one (or more) of these remotes?





bhyde said:


> Log into your account and under 'My Setup' goto the add remote section. You'll see the special NFL remotes for $30. A CSR told me they only ordered 2500 for each team, so the popular ones will go fast.


There's probably plenty of Falcons ones, though, so no hurry! 

ETA:
OK, now I feel bad. I just read in your "Wife has had it" thread that you're from International Falls. I just can't find it in myself to disrespect a Minnesota boy.


----------



## SParker

JLucPicard said:


> There's probably plenty of Falcons ones, though, so no hurry!


If your a Detroit Lions fan like I am just wait and they will be giving them away soon enough. :lol:


----------



## lovswr

lovswr said:


> hmmmmm FF 2.06 worked just fine. Ordered the Falcons. The shame, the shame!


Well I jut got a call from home, it came


----------



## my99svt

BigJ52 said:


> Not trying to knock the Seahawks here, but was just wondering what they put on the back of the remote if you have not won a Super Bowl? Do they just leave it blank or do they add something else on there?
> 
> Still haven't received my Bears one yet. Got the letter though. Hopefully tomorrow I receive it.


I know my Charger one says AFL champion 1963
At least it's something!


----------



## Argee

Its not only Superbowl's won on the back. As some seem to forget or not know, the NFL was around long before Superbowls and teams that won championships before the Superbowl era have those listed on the back as well.


----------



## murry27409

I ordered the GIANTS remote on 8/7 and got it yesterday. Set-up and in play!!


----------



## sticketfan

how pissed am i, fed ex man comes with my redskins remote,open it and its the damn bears! UGH! call directv and they dont have a clue about the remotes,website only UGH!


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Just opened my Chiefs remote. It's beautiful. Better looking than it looked online. Championships: Super Bowl IV, AFL 1962. Hmmmm, anyone got a Packers remote yet? That list on the back must be loooong with the NFL Championships included. What is it like 12 total Championships for the Pack? Take that all you trash-talking Cowboy fans!


----------



## PennHORN

I am a diehard Houston NFL fan. I ordered 3 Texans remotes for my 3 HR20s. I wish they had retro remotes so I could get an Oilers remote. Unfortunately, we haven't won squat yet so nothing will be on the back of mine.


----------



## dtrell

reds1963 said:


> maybe they have to de stripe the bengals one for you browns fans , cause they ran out of browns ,,and have to many bengals....hehehe


reds1963, i better not see any remnants of stripes on my browns remote i ordered...LOL...i also got a cowboys remote as i like both teams...but whoever is doing better goes in the living room and the other one goes in the bedroom..LOL


----------



## joed32

Just got the Steeler remotes and they look great. The whole case is glossy black with the gold stripes on the front. I'm sure all of the teams look good! Live in California and it shipped from Pa.


----------



## ATARI

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Just opened my Chiefs remote. It's beautiful. Better looking than it looked online. Championships: Super Bowl IV, AFL 1962. Hmmmm, anyone got a Packers remote yet? That list on the back must be loooong with the NFL Championships included. What is it like 12 total Championships for the Pack? Take that all you trash-talking Cowboy fans!


I'll let you know when I get mine.


----------



## BigJ52

Got my Bears one today. Looks good and works good. Was pleasantly surprised they had added the NFL Championships on there. That makes the back look a little better to go along with the 1 Super Bowl victory.


----------



## BigJ52

sticketfan said:


> how pissed am i,* fed ex man comes with my redskins remote,open it and its the damn bears!* UGH! call directv and they dont have a clue about the remotes,website only UGH!


I think you got the better end of that deal. Bear Down!


----------



## 21hawk

I ordered a Cowboys for myself and a Steelers for a friend, Steelers came today, no Cowboys yet? Both show shipped? Anyone else had multiple remotes on the same order show up on different days?


----------



## Rakul

21hawk said:


> I ordered a Cowboys for myself and a Steelers for a friend, Steelers came today, no Cowboys yet? Both show shipped? Anyone else had multiple remotes on the same order show up on different days?


No but I received two on the same day from two different FedEX trucks, I'm not sure what they are thinking sometimes...


----------



## papa_azteca

PennHORN said:


> I am a diehard Houston NFL fan. I ordered 3 Texans remotes for my 3 HR20s. I wish they had retro remotes so I could get an Oilers remote. Unfortunately, we haven't won squat yet so nothing will be on the back of mine.


i hear ya! I'm traveling right now with the family and I had my sis pick up my remotes from my house. The first words out of her mouth were "where's mine?" My reply .. "take it out of dad's dead hands". Her reply "your remote won't get released until it is replaced with a Cowboys remote for me".

I hope I can still order a Cowgirls remote!


----------



## paulman182

I just realized last night that no one was ranting "Hey, this remote should be free with Sunday Ticket!" At least, not yet.

The remotes look very nice and the buttons have a nice feel to them.


----------



## Ramsrule

I've tried ordering one for the last two days and keep getting an error after submitting my order.

I called the 800 number and they said it must be the website and to try again later. :nono2: The CSR was clueless and didnt even know they existed. 

Does anyone here know if they're still available? Heck, since I'm trying to order a Rams remote, I'm sure there's plenty still available. :lol: He couldnt tell me if they were sold out or not either. 

Thanks for any replies in advance!


----------



## bobkvjr

Kinda Hate to admit this, but I got a St. Louis Rams Remote. I liked them back in the day... 1999 !!


----------



## dshu82

joed32 said:


> Just got the Steeler remotes and they look great. The whole case is glossy black with the gold stripes on the front. I'm sure all of the teams look good! Live in California and it shipped from Pa.


Got mine, Steelers, and it does look great. Also my first foray into RF, and it works perfectly. Have on the patio (which is "my" room) and also noticed they must have updated their Vizio codes, as setting up for TV was very easy this time. Alos love the backlight.....


----------



## dcowboy7

paulman182 said:


> I just realized last night that no one was ranting "Hey, this remote should be free with Sunday Ticket!"


yea it will be next year cause superfan will automatically come with the ticket and the ticket will be $349.


----------



## ltrain20

got my cowboy remote on Tuesday. Ordered a Packers remote at the same time and it came yesterday.

I like the backlighting as well. come in handy in the theater room.

now I need to decide if I need another cowboy remote for other boxes.


----------



## Jimbos G

Got my Giants remote yesterday. Just a quick question. Are you guys using the RF antennae that came with the remote? I'm using it in IR mode. I have a Hr20-700 receiver, do you need the antennae with this model.

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Rakul

Jimbos G said:


> Got my Giants remote yesterday. Just a quick question. Are you guys using the RF antennae that came with the remote? I'm using it in IR mode. I have a Hr20-700 receiver, do you need the antennae with this model.
> 
> Thanks, Jimmy


No need for the antenna with the HR20-700 to use RF mode.


----------



## bonscott87

Got my Bears remote yesterday!


----------



## Mike728

bonscott87 said:


> Got my Bears remote yesterday!


Me too!


----------



## RxMan1

I called a CSR (for what that is worth) and he said there is a delay in the remotes. I ordered a Dallas Cowboy remote on the first day (08/07) and have not received.


----------



## dtrell

RxMan1 said:


> I called a CSR (for what that is worth) and he said there is a delay in the remotes. I ordered a Dallas Cowboy remote on the first day (08/07) and have not received.


i ordered a browns remote and a cowboys remote on the first day and got them a couple days ago.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dtrell said:


> i ordered a browns remote and a cowboys remote on the first day and got them a couple days ago.


Cool....the Cowboys version probably has a few buttons missing though... :lol:


----------



## dtrell

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cool....the Cowboys version probably has a few buttons missing though... :lol:


a lot more championships on the back though..LOL


----------



## curt8403

dtrell said:


> a lot more championships on the back though..LOL


when you order the cowboy's remote be sure to try to get the quarterback.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dtrell said:


> a lot more championships on the back though..LOL


Unfortunately, nobody will recognize them....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

curt8403 said:


> when you order the cowboy's remote be sure to try to get the quarterback.


The Bears version comes with no quarterback.


----------



## RxMan1

Did most of you pay with a CC or just put it on your bill? I remember ordering a remote last year and paid with CC and it never shipped. It was a 2-3 week fiasco.


----------



## JLucPicard

CC - there was no option to just add it to the bill.


----------



## RxMan1

Even more interesting that they charged my card on 8/8.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

If anyone has a Packers remote that can post pictures, please do. I want to see the back with the 12 championships listing.


----------



## mosoccer

hbkbiggestfan said:


> If anyone has a Packers remote that can post pictures, please do. I want to see the back with the 12 championships listing.


Here you go....lol


----------



## jsquash

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Just opened my Chiefs remote. It's beautiful. Better looking than it looked online. Championships: Super Bowl IV, AFL 1962. Hmmmm, anyone got a Packers remote yet? That list on the back must be loooong with the NFL Championships included. What is it like 12 total Championships for the Pack? Take that all you trash-talking Cowboy fans!


They must have run out of room on the back of the remote because they only list 9 championships for the Pack. They dont list 1929, '30, or '31. Eat that cowboy fans!!!!!:grin:

Green Bay is still the real "Tittletown"


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jsquash said:


> They must have run out of room on the back of the remote because they only list 9 championships for the Pack. They dont list 1929, '30, or '31. Eat that cowboy fans!!!!!:grin:
> 
> Green Bay is still the real "Tittletown"


*THE* Titletown. Obviously without listing all the Championships, the unit is defective.


----------



## ATARI

mosoccer said:


> Here you go....lol


Nice. I can't wait until mine arrives.


----------



## Mike728

RxMan1 said:


> Did most of you pay with a CC or just put it on your bill? I remember ordering a remote last year and paid with CC and it never shipped. It was a 2-3 week fiasco.


I just ordered it and it was added to my monthly bill (direct pay). There was no option to pay any other way, at least for me.


----------



## vikefan

I just ordered the Vikings remote. Now we should win the Super Bowl!


----------



## SteveHas

I order the Bills remote through the web site with a credit card and as my equiment orders in past have been, it was quick and easy.
However, the web site reported my remote as shipped, but never showed any tracking info.
Several calls to Customer Service, (and several disconnections from CSRs) later no one knew where the remote was.
"It shipped"
"It hasn't shipped"
Finally, one csr cancelled the order, and had me reorder through the web site while she waited.
I told her to make sure I didn't get charged twice.
She credited my account for the frst order.
Then a week later I got 2 remotes via Fed Ex!

:nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

vikefan said:


> I just ordered the Vikings remote. Now we should win the Super Bowl!


I know the perfect place to put the trophy....plenty of room to spare....


----------



## reds1963

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *THE* Titletown. Obviously without listing all the Championships, the unit is defective.


maybe 3 of them went to the jets in the trade


----------



## SteveHas

I'm thinking my remote will melt during the Super Bowl
either that or loose its battery cover before the game starts


----------



## hdtvfan0001

reds1963 said:


> maybe 3 of them went to the jets in the trade


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Naaaa...the could only give away 1....Brett lost in the other one....on the other hand...they can have that one if they wanted it...


----------



## dcowboy7

SteveHas said:


> I'm thinking my remote will melt during the Super Bowl
> either that or loose its battery cover before the game starts


obscure thurman thomas reference right. :hurah:


----------



## fluffybear

Looks like mine should be here on Monday. 

I hope they consider doing this for other sports as I really do not have a favorite team in the NFL.


----------



## vikefan

I know the perfect place to put the trophy....plenty of room to spare....

Ouch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

vikefan said:


> I know the perfect place to put the trophy....plenty of room to spare....
> 
> Ouch.


Sorry buddy....but I figured a Vikings fan living in Illinois could relate. :lol:


----------



## SteveHas

dcowboy7 said:


> obscure thurman thomas reference right. :hurah:


sadly not so obscure to us


----------



## vikefan

Vikings vs. Bills next super bowl. It could go into overtime


----------



## hdtvfan0001

vikefan said:


> Vikings vs. Bills next super bowl. It could go into overtime


...or the first game ever that ends in a tie after 27 overtimes....


----------



## murry27409

Mike728 said:


> I just ordered it and it was added to my monthly bill (direct pay). There was no option to pay any other way, at least for me.


The only option presented 2 me was payment via CC. The existing one or a new one, but only CC.


----------



## SkersR1

Is it common for Directv to send a letter welcoming you to Directv when you purchase this remote? I got a letter today saying welcome, you will soon be enjoying....... I have had service for 5+ years. I found this strange & also ironic because it talks about going green, but they sent this stupid letter. 

By the way got my Raiders remote today - didn't order until tuesday so only 4 days.


----------



## Mike728

SkersR1 said:


> Is it common for Directv to send a letter welcoming you to Directv when you purchase this remote?


Yeah, I got that too. I've been with them almost 10 years. :grin:


----------



## OconRecon

Ordered the Browns Wednesday morning, had it by Friday at noon with no special shipping. Pretty sweet. 

So, my son just ordered the Eagles and I ordered the Cowboys for by bro-in-law for a Xmas present.

GO BROWNS!!!



(Quinn to win. Replace Derek Ander-ception)


----------



## dtrell

OconRecon said:


> Ordered the Browns Wednesday morning, had it by Friday at noon with no special shipping. Pretty sweet.
> 
> So, my son just ordered the Eagles and I ordered the Cowboys for by bro-in-law for a Xmas present.
> 
> GO BROWNS!!!
> 
> (Quinn to win. Replace Derek Ander-ception)


i agree with the go browns dude..my browns remote is sweet. but the cowboys remote i have, you just cant beat the colors and the combination...its just better looking than the browns one. but i like em both.
and youre right about anderson, he BLEW the cincy game when they HAD to have it...and lets not forget yet again CC losebathia in game 6 against boston last year.....thanks CC, and adios...


----------



## dtrell

hey, to anyone that got a browns remote, is the middle of your remote white? mine is, and if you look on the website, it shows the middle of the remote as brown...WTF...i like the brown better. anyone?


----------



## AstroDad

I don't know how I missed this before! Just order a Texans one and ordered a Cowboys one for my Brother in Law for Christmas


----------



## morbid_fun

BigJ52 said:


> Not trying to knock the Seahawks here, but was just wondering what they put on the back of the remote if you have not won a Super Bowl? Do they just leave it blank or do they add something else on there?
> 
> Still haven't received my Bears one yet. Got the letter though. Hopefully tomorrow I receive it.


No offense taken. Except for the team name they left it blank.


----------



## SDizzle

SkersR1 said:


> Is it common for Directv to send a letter welcoming you to Directv when you purchase this remote? I got a letter today saying welcome, you will soon be enjoying....... I have had service for 5+ years. I found this strange & also ironic because it talks about going green, but they sent this stupid letter.
> 
> By the way got my Raiders remote today - didn't order until tuesday so only 4 days.


Got the letter too, been a customer for around 5 years....


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

I ordered my STL Rams remote today


----------



## mapod

paulman182 said:


> I just realized last night that no one was ranting "Hey, this remote should be free with Sunday Ticket!" At least, not yet.
> 
> The remotes look very nice and the buttons have a nice feel to them.


There should be lots of things "free" :contract: lol...


----------



## dtrell

again anyone that got a browns remote...is your middle white or brown? web site shows brown mine is white altbhough it makes sense to be white since that is their helmet stripe..


----------



## mikhu

SDizzle said:


> Got the letter too, been a customer for around 5 years....


I got it too, and I've been a customer for over 11 years. Who knows?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike Huss said:


> I got it too, and I've been a customer for over 11 years. Who knows?


All I know is I refuse to get a Jets remote....  :lol:


----------



## lowmazda

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All I know is I refuse to get a Jets remote....  :lol:


Like this one?


----------



## Cybercowboy

Got my Bears remote on order, now I have to progam the thing again. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

I ordered 2 remotes (Pittsburgh Steelers and San Diego Chargers) and was charged for both but only received the Pittsburgh Steeler remote just a few minutes ago.

According to the tracking information, delivery date is not suppose to be until Monday so I am hoping that my other remote will shop on Monday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

lowmazda said:


> Like this one?


My guess is the #4 button wears out quickly....if you catch my drift...


----------



## lowmazda

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My guess is the #4 button wears out quickly....if you catch my drift...


Don't ya mean the instant replay button (tm replaytv)?

Farve to Coles! rinse and repeat.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

lowmazda said:


> Don't ya mean the instant replay button (tm replaytv)?
> 
> Farve to Coles! rinse and repeat.


You mean Favre?

Yeah...it'll wear out and fail pretty quickly... :lol:


----------



## lowmazda

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean Favre?
> 
> Yeah...it'll wear out and fail pretty quickly... :lol:


Unintentional typo. I was too excited to reply.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

lowmazda said:


> Unintentional typo. I was too excited to reply.


That'll go away soon enough.... :lol:


----------



## lowmazda

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That'll go away soon enough.... :lol:


I'm a Jet fan. I do know this well.

My wife bought me these little soft footballs, I used to toss them at the receivers when they were on tv, because we know Pennington couldn't hit them. I'm not dumb enough to throw the remote through the tv, but there could be a blowout on Jets remotes on Ebay at the end of the season, not mine though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

lowmazda said:


> I'm a Jet fan. I do know this well.
> 
> My wife bought me these little soft footballs, I used to toss them at the receivers when they were on tv, because we know Pennington couldn't hit them. I'm not dumb enough to throw the remote through the tv, but there could be a blowout on Jets remotes on Ebay at the end of the season, not mine though.


Brett Favre retirement - part II....film at 11.


----------



## Argee

ANyone get a Titans controler?

If the Jaguars are called the JAGS and the Buccaneers are called the BUCS, what should the Titans be called?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Argee said:


> ANyone get a Titans controler?
> 
> If the Jaguars are called the JAGS and the Buccaneers are called the BUCS, what should the Titans be called?


   :lol:


----------



## jsquash

Argee said:


> ANyone get a Titans controler?
> 
> If the Jaguars are called the JAGS and the Buccaneers are called the BUCS, what should the Titans be called?


Dude, you are a GENIUS!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ATARI

Got my Packer's remote yesterday.

I really like the backlight function.

And today I got the order confirmation.

FedEx 1 USPS 0


----------



## TANK

Thanks papa .

I just ordered a Ravens remote after reading all the positive reviews from everyone on the looks of these remotes.


----------



## mosoccer

Argee said:


> ANyone get a Titans controler?
> 
> If the Jaguars are called the JAGS and the Buccaneers are called the BUCS, what should the Titans be called?


:hurah: lol, nice!!!


----------



## IcedOmega13

Got muh cowboys remote last night. its sweet!. Love the backlight, but it still won't replace my harmony.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

IcedOmega13 said:


> Got muh cowboys remote last night. its sweet!.


Did it come with its own parole instructions? :lol:


----------



## The Merg

Got my Giants remote yesterday. It looks nice.... And now I finally have an RF remote to go with my R22-100. It is working nicely so far and I haven't had any of the RF remote issues that others have posted about, yet.

- Merg

*GO BIG BLUE!!!*


----------



## IcedOmega13

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Did it come with its own parole instructions? :lol:


rofl


----------



## hdtvfan0001

IcedOmega13 said:


> rofl


If you liked that....

The Vikings, Cowboys, and Raiders versions are all made *exactly *the same, just the covers are interchangeable....if you know what I mean.


----------



## curt8403

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you liked that....
> 
> The Vikings, Cowboys, and Raiders versions are all made *exactly *the same, just the covers are interchangeable....if you know what I mean.


are we going to see a Manning Vs Manning fight this year?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

curt8403 said:


> are we going to see a Manning Vs Manning fight this year?


They'll be fighting each other for the remote to watch other teams playying.


----------



## VeniceDre

I ordered two remotes Wednesday night. Got my Seattle Seahawks remote yesterday morning. Still waiting for my New York Giants remote.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

My Packers remote is on its way...funny thing though.....there's a "12" key where the "4" normally is on the keypad...wonder what that's all about...


----------



## curt8403

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My Packers remote is on its way...funny thing though.....there's a "12" key where the "4" normally is on the keypad...wonder what that's all about...


maybe it has been threepeted


----------



## hdtvfan0001

curt8403 said:


> maybe it has been threepeted


They'll have to come out with a bigger remote...the one that's coming doesn't even hold all their previous championships on the back...and with one more this year...


----------



## dtrell

ok after all the favre jokes pushed this question off the last page, im going to try posting it yet again...



dtrell said:


> again anyone that got a browns remote...is your middle white or brown? web site shows brown mine is white altbhough it makes sense to be white since that is their helmet stripe..


----------



## SF49ers

how do u get this remotes ?
u call DTV and ask them for it ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SF49ers said:


> how do u get this remotes ?
> u call DTV and ask them for it ?


Link to order...

http://www.directv.com/nflremotes


----------



## scooby2

Two Steeler remotes ordered. One for myself and one for my Dad. Here's hoping for a good season!

Here we go Steelers, here we go!


----------



## AstroDad

scooby2 said:


> Two Steeler remotes ordered. One for myself and one for my Dad. Here's hoping for a good season!
> 
> Here we go Steelers, here we go!


As long as you can recover mentally from losing your home opener you should be fine


----------



## deafcorn

Just ordered my Cardinals remote!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Favre came in tonight and scored a touchdown on the Jets second drive....you'd swear the fans in the stands won the Superbowl. I guess they haven't seen a touchdown for a long time there. 

I bet Jets remotes sell well....even if the remotes fall apart in the second half of the season... :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Favre came in tonight and scored a touchdown on the Jets second drive....you'd swear the fans in the stands won the Superbowl. I guess they haven't seen a touchdown for a long time there.
> 
> I bet Jets remotes sell well....even if the remotes fall apart in the second half of the season... :lol:


They are still the Jets


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JACKIEGAGA said:


> They are still the Jets


The Chicago Cubs of the NFL....lots of folks love em...but we all know what will happen...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Chicago Cubs of the NFL....lots of folks love em...but we all know what will happen...


Thats funny:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## SF49ers

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Link to order...
> 
> http://www.directv.com/nflremotes


thx

1 more question

how much are they ?


----------



## curt8403

SF49ers said:


> thx
> 
> 1 more question
> 
> how much are they ?


30


----------



## hdtvfan0001

curt8403 said:


> 30


Dollars...not pesos...


----------



## curt8403

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Dollars...not pesos...


Dats right, my brudder he live in Dollars, dollars, Taxes


----------



## dtrell

ok since yet another round of lame favre and jets jokes pushed this off the last page yet again, along with people that have read this whole thread and still ask "whats an nfl remote and how do i get one and how much are they", ill try one more time....



dtrell said:


> ok after all the favre jokes pushed this question off the last page, im going to try posting it yet again...


Quote:
Originally Posted by dtrell 
again anyone that got a browns remote...is your middle white or brown? web site shows brown mine is white altbhough it makes sense to be white since that is their helmet stripe..


----------



## SWORDFISH

dtrell said:


> ok since yet another round of lame favre and jets jokes pushed this off the last page yet again, along with people that have read this whole thread and still ask "whats an nfl remote and how do i get one and how much are they", ill try one more time....
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dtrell
> again anyone that got a browns remote...is your middle white or brown? web site shows brown mine is white altbhough it makes sense to be white since that is their helmet stripe..


Maybe you are just going to have to face reality.....NO ONE else ordered a Browns remote  

SF


----------



## scott72

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My Packers remote is on its way...funny thing though.....there's a "12" key where the "4" normally is on the keypad...wonder what that's all about...


LOL..Got my Packers coming as well..


----------



## gpg

SWORDFISH said:


> Maybe you are just going to have to face reality.....NO ONE else ordered a Browns remote
> 
> SF


I ordered one on August 7, but it still hasn't arrived. I've got customer service trying to figure out why it hasn't shipped.


----------



## dcowboy7

gpg said:


> I ordered one on August 7, but it still hasn't arrived. I've got customer service trying to figure out why it hasn't shipped.


maybe its in baltimore. :lol:


----------



## muadib

I was close to ordering one, but I know the Vikes will make me throw it at the tv.


----------



## gpg

dcowboy7 said:


> maybe its in baltimore. :lol:


Maybe the Cowboys will wish they were in Baltimore on September 7.


----------



## OTOWNDAWG

dtrell said:


> ok since yet another round of lame favre and jets jokes pushed this off the last page yet again, along with people that have read this whole thread and still ask "whats an nfl remote and how do i get one and how much are they", ill try one more time....
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dtrell
> again anyone that got a browns remote...is your middle white or brown? web site shows brown mine is white altbhough it makes sense to be white since that is their helmet stripe..


Yes mine is white in the middle also.


----------



## dtrell

OTOWNDAWG said:


> Yes mine is white in the middle also.


thanks. i still like the brown one better, but this one works.


----------



## OconRecon

dtrell said:


> i agree with the go browns dude..my browns remote is sweet. but the cowboys remote i have, you just cant beat the colors and the combination...its just better looking than the browns one. but i like em both.
> and youre right about anderson, he BLEW the cincy game when they HAD to have it...and lets not forget yet again CC losebathia in game 6 against boston last year.....thanks CC, and adios...


Yeah. Chud called too many passes in that windy game, but I don't know of an NFL trend where wind = 5 INT's, so he definitely deserves the some/most of the blame. My worry is last year we had a weak schedule and very few on IR. Now we have a wicked schedule stacked with prime time games and we're bound to at least average out on injuries. It's gonna be good though, al least it's football season!

I wonder if D* is considering this NFL remote program a success. If so, it would be nice to get college ones going. I'd bet there are people who would sign up for D* just to get the college remote of their choice. Or if they were leaning, that would be the thing to tip them into calling.


----------



## Geezy

Got a Cowboys one. It showed up less than 48 hours after I ordered it!:goodjob:


----------



## MercurialIN

Just ordered my Indianapolis Colts remote. Wish I could afford a second one and perhaps a Denver Broncos remote since I used to live in Denver once upon a time. 

Are the Broncos supposed to be any good this year? Not trying to be rude, I just really don't know who they have playing this season, except for Jay Cutler.


----------



## dodge boy

I will have to tell the remote, like I tell my team, wait 'til next year..... (Bengals)


----------



## RxMan1

gpg said:


> I ordered one on August 7, but it still hasn't arrived. I've got customer service trying to figure out why it hasn't shipped.


Let me know what you find out. I also ordered on August 7th, CC charged on AUgust 8th and still no remote.


----------



## RxMan1

Geezy said:


> Got a Cowboys one. It showed up less than 48 hours after I ordered it!:goodjob:


What day did you order it? I ordered a Cowboys remote on Aug 7th and still have not received it.


----------



## Geezy

RxMan1 said:


> What day did you order it? I ordered a Cowboys remote on Aug 7th and still have not received it.


I ordered on the 14th and received on the 16th.


----------



## platinum

I ordered my Giants remote on the 14th and got it the next day, I'm impressed with the quality of this remote.


----------



## fluffybear

Just received my second remote.

My parents (who are visiting) were so impressed with the remote (and has back lighting) that I went and ordered one for them.
Hopefully it will arrive before they head back to California..


----------



## Proc

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Chicago Cubs of the NFL....lots of folks love em...but we all know what will happen...


My beloved Detroit Lions are the Cubs of the NFL. At least the Jets have been to and won a Super Bowl. My 10-year-old looked at the back of the remote and said "Dad is this 1957 listed on the remote the last time the Lions won a championship?". I said "Yes." He said, "Losers."

FWIW, the remote (Lions for me, of course) is very nice.


----------



## jeffreydj

I ordered my Cowboys remote on the 9th and it arrived the following Wednesday the 13th. I'm also happy with mine and it seems *slightly* better quality then the original.


----------



## VeniceDre

Got my NY Giants remote today!

Love the NFC champions and Superbowl wins listings on the back!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Go Packers! Two arrived today. (Plus one more that is going to my dad. Don't anyone tell him...) 

Very nice finish on top.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SteveHas

The Patriots remote records games automatically then denies it did.
:lol:


----------



## Rockaway1836

Orderd one Jets and two Giants on Saturday. The Jets remote just got dropped off at my door. Like a couple of others have mentioned, it would be sweet to get one of these in Yankee pinstripes next Spring.


----------



## Elephanthead

Sweet, ordered a colts one, is it me or is this price super cheap for a replacement RF with antenna?


----------



## jeffreydj

Elephanthead said:


> Sweet, ordered a colts one, is it me or is this price super cheap for a replacement RF with antenna?


It's the same as the "normal" remote with RF Antenna on the D* site -- so all in all a good deal I think. I'm tempted to order another one for my other room.


----------



## ATARI

Elephanthead said:


> Sweet, ordered a colts one, is it me or is this price super cheap for a replacement RF with antenna?


And backlight!!


----------



## Steve Robertson

SteveHas said:


> The Patriots remote records games automatically then denies it did.
> :lol:


Now that is a good one :lol:


----------



## RxMan1

I am getting a huge run a round on my remote. I ordered on 8/7 and it was billed on 8/8. I called yesterday and a CSR said they would reship and to call back today and get the tracking number. I called back today and they have no idea what I am talking about. Said they see the note about reshipping, but they can't do that for an online order. I ended up canceling my order and attempting to reorder via the web again since they said that was the only way. I have zero confidence that I will receive the remote since the exact same thing happened a year ago when I ordered a backlit remote which was new at the time.


----------



## SteveHas

I had the same experience. I actually had to call three times, and each time they cancelled because they couldn't tell if it shipped or not.
Then a day after my last call I received the first of what would become THREE deliveries of my Bills remote.
I now have three, although I'm sure yet how many they billed me for, and when I try to track the oder on the web site it keeps telling me that my order tracking info is not available at this time.



RxMan1 said:


> I am getting a huge run a round on my remote. I ordered on 8/7 and it was billed on 8/8. I called yesterday and a CSR said they would reship and to call back today and get the tracking number. I called back today and they have no idea what I am talking about. Said they see the note about reshipping, but they can't do that for an online order. I ended up canceling my order and attempting to reorder via the web again since they said that was the only way. I have zero confidence that I will receive the remote since the exact same thing happened a year ago when I ordered a backlit remote which was new at the time.


----------



## quadmandan97

How does the Bills remote look?


----------



## since 2/96

quadmandan97 said:


> How does the Bills remote look?


As everyone else has said, it looks better than the picture from the order page. The blue is really deep and the logo looks good...

I certainly didn't need another remote and when it was announced these were coming out I wasn't planning on getting one. Of course I broke down and bought it and I'll only use it on gameday's so it'll be a novelty for a long time to come...


----------



## RxMan1

Hey! I received my Dallas Cowboys remote today! They overnighted it after having to cancel and then me placing the order for a 3rd time. Anyways, I finally got one.


----------



## Rockaway1836

My Giant's remotes got here today. Even as a long time suffering Jet fan, I have to say the Giant remotes look way better than the Jets do. Right down to D's logo at the bottom.


----------



## TANK

I got my Ravens remote today .

Thanks again papa .


----------



## vikefan

I got the Vikings remote yesterday. Nicer than I thought it would be!


----------



## jclarke9999

I got my Bengals one last week. It arrived 2 days after the Chargers one I orderd for my son even though they were ordered at the same time. Of course after all these years I'm used to the Bengals finishiing behind everyone else


----------



## curt8403

jclarke9999 said:


> I got my Bengals one last week. It arrived 2 days after the Chargers one I orderd for my son even though they were ordered at the same time. Of course after all these years I'm used to the Bengals finishiing behind everyone else


place where I went to college had a team named the Bengals as well.


----------



## Steve615

DirecTV is now using channel 115 to advertise the NFL remotes.You can view all of the remotes on that channel.
They are not selling them through the interactive channel.You still have to go through the DirecTV site to place any orders.


----------



## MercurialIN

I received my Indianapolis Colts remote after having just ordered it on Monday.

Mine came complete with "fans". There were a bunch of baby ants in the box. It had been sitting on the front porch a while, guess they crawled inside the box then. Yuck :nono2: . :lol:


----------



## curt8403

MercurialIN said:


> I received my Indianapolis Colts remote after having just ordered it on Monday.
> 
> Mine came complete with "fans". There were a bunch of baby ants in the box. It had been sitting on the front porch a while, guess they crawled inside the box then. Yuck :nono2: . :lol:


THOSE aren't fans, Suger ants are horrible, PM me and I will tell you how to get rid of those sort of fans for good.


----------



## Rockaway1836

Steve615 said:


> DirecTV is now using channel 115 to advertise the NFL remotes.You can view all of the remotes on that channel.
> They are not selling them through the interactive channel.You still have to go through the DirecTV site to place any orders.


Thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## Steve615

Rockaway1836 said:


> Thanks for the heads up !!


You're quite welcome.


----------



## krikkit

:wave: Hi all,
I haven't read the entire thread, so I don't know if this has been discussed yet, but are you aware there is NO warranty for these remotes? 

I was going to order one for hubby's birthday (& maybe one for myself, as our fav teams are different), when I read it comes w/o any warranty of any kind. I then called DTV & asked a rep if it didn't work when I put batteries in it the day it arrived would it be replaced. She said, "No". I'd be stuck with it & would just have to order another one. 

I really wanted to at least get hubby a Cowboys one, but I hate to chance throwing away $30.00. I know the chance may be slim, but it would be my luck that I'd receive that 1 in a million that was bad.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## celticpride

wouldnt the protection plan cover this ? unless you dont have it.


----------



## jeffreydj

krikkit said:


> :wave: Hi all,
> I haven't read the entire thread, so I don't know if this has been discussed yet, but are you aware there is NO warranty for these remotes?
> 
> I was going to order one for hubby's birthday (& maybe one for myself, as our fav teams are different), when I read it comes w/o any warranty of any kind. I then called DTV & asked a rep if it didn't work when I put batteries in it the day it arrived would it be replaced. She said, "No". I'd be stuck with it & would just have to order another one.
> 
> I really wanted to at least get hubby a Cowboys one, but I hate to chance throwing away $30.00. I know the chance may be slim, but it would be my luck that I'd receive that 1 in a million that was bad.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Can you show me where it says that? That obviously does not make sense and in fact would run afoul of laws in many states.


----------



## fluffybear

krikkit said:


> :wave: Hi all,
> I haven't read the entire thread, so I don't know if this has been discussed yet, but are you aware there is NO warranty for these remotes?
> 
> I was going to order one for hubby's birthday (& maybe one for myself, as our fav teams are different), when I read it comes w/o any warranty of any kind. I then called DTV & asked a rep if it didn't work when I put batteries in it the day it arrived would it be replaced. She said, "No". I'd be stuck with it & would just have to order another one.
> 
> I really wanted to at least get hubby a Cowboys one, but I hate to chance throwing away $30.00. I know the chance may be slim, but it would be my luck that I'd receive that 1 in a million that was bad.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Even though it says it comes without a warranty, I suspect if the remote arrived DOA that DirecTV would replace it. If it really became an issue, you could always call the credit card company and tell them what happened, under most circumstances, I suspect they will either get DirecTv to send you a new remote or give you back your money.


----------



## jeffreydj

I actually found where it says that myself  

"DIRECTV NFL Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna
Offer available only to current residential customers who order online at DIRECTV.com 
Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted. 
May not be combined with any other offer. 
Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold.
Supplies are limited, and product sold without warranty of any kind."

I'll agree that does give me pause -- though my Cowboys remote arrived and worked perfectly


----------



## krikkit

Hi.

It's on their web site when you go to check out. That's where I first saw it.

It's also in small print at the bottom of the TV screen in their promo on Channel 115.

Also, this is the reply they sent me when I sent them an email yesterday stating that I could not believe they would sell something w/o any warranty. (I put X's in places that are personal info.)

"Response (Rachel XXX ID XXX - 08/21/2008 06:24 AM 
Dear Ms. XXX,

Thanks for writing. I'll be happy to address your concern. At this time, DIRECTV is offering remote controls with your favorite NFL team logo on them. Please know that these remotes are $30.00 and can be ordered at directv.com. If the remote control needs to be replaced, you will need to order a new remote control. These items are a special edition, so if you require a special edition remote control it will be replaced with a standard remote. Please know that there is not a warranty on these remotes, and they're not covered by the PROTECTION PLAN.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Rachel XXX ID XXX
DIRECTV Customer Service"


----------



## nevea2be

SteveHas said:


> The Patriots remote records games automatically then denies it did.
> :lol:





Steve Robertson said:


> Now that is a good one :lol:


 :lol: Yeah it was unfortunately 

I had to order one, um for the wife, yeah that's who it's for the wife! 

Once again the great group here at DBStalk has come through. Thanks guys, and gals.


----------



## krikkit

fluffybear ~ You have a point about the C.C. company. Thanks for pointing that out. I hadn't thought about that. Glad I posted in here. I just ordered a Cowboys one for hubby. Decided not to order a Vikings one for myself, though.


----------



## fluffybear

krikkit said:


> fluffybear ~ You have a point about the C.C. company. Thanks for pointing that out. I hadn't thought about that. Glad I posted in here. I just ordered a Cowboys one for hubby. Decided not to order a Vikings one for myself, though.


I ordered a Viking one for my parents and they just love it. They are the envy of all the neighbors. My uncle is a big Viking fan (but to cheap to buy one) and is so jealous of their remote.

Enjoy you remote (you will probably see it on Saturday)


----------



## Edmund

Say it did come DOA, you open it up and pop in the innards from any other white remote, IR OR RF, you now have a working NFL remote. How many have changed their cell phone cases, same thing.


----------



## jeffreydj

The way I read the disclaimer posted above that if it was broken at some point, they send a "white, normal' replacement.

_"If the remote control needs to be replaced, you will need to order a new remote control. These items are a special edition, so if you require a special edition remote control it will be replaced with a standard remote. "_

And, I think the swapping covers would work fine. From there pov, they only have so many in stock and can't guarantee 2 months from now they'd have another of your team in stock.


----------



## spunkyvision

I would get one but the Chiefs one is generic and certainly not worth $30. The bengals and chargers ones are nice.


----------



## dcowboy7

jeffreydj said:


> "DIRECTV NFL Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna
> 
> *Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii *


as homer simpson put it, "the freak states". :lol:


----------



## jeffreydj

I actually just ordered my 2nd Cowboys one. I decided I needed an extra.


----------



## SteveHas

quadmandan97 said:


> How does the Bills remote look?


It looks good!


----------



## Browneyez0612

I just wanted to let anyone know that is in question, that the protection plan does not cover these remotes. I seen some questions regarding that, so I just wanted to let everyone know. Thanks!


----------



## SteveHas

Has anyone ever had a D* remote break down, and need repair?


----------



## paulman182

Edmund said:


> Say it did come DOA, you open it up and pop in the innards from any other white remote, IR OR RF, you now have a working NFL remote. How many have changed their cell phone cases, same thing.


I have to doubt that they are exactly the same due to the backlight function and button.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jeffreydj said:


> "DIRECTV NFL Universal RF Remote + RF Antenna
> Offer available only to current residential customers who order online at DIRECTV.com
> 
> *Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted*.


Maybe they'll come out with versions that look like a pineapple and a dogsled.


----------



## ccsoftball7

This site SUCKS!!!  I held off and held off and held off...I just couldn't resist. I ordered my Colts remote today.


----------



## MercurialIN

ccsoftball7 said:


> This site SUCKS!!!  I held off and held off and held off...I just couldn't resist. I ordered my Colts remote today.


I received my Colts remote on Wed. I have to say I am impressed with how good it looks. Tempted to order a second one.


----------



## Edmund

paulman182 said:


> I have to doubt that they are exactly the same due to the backlight function and button.


You're right you can't just use any remotes circuit board, if you want to keep the backlighting you would need to use the board out either rc32rf or the rc64rb. And because of the larger key spread, remotes like the rc23, rc24, and older are out of the question.

But you didn't care for the backlighting, or even RF, then other remote models can be used like the rc32, rc34, rc64, and rc64r.

The biggest problem with switching cases is getting the bezel off that surrounds the transport and cursor keys, without messing up the paint job, there are 4 screws under there that has come out.


----------



## bonscott87

Browneyez0612 said:


> I just wanted to let anyone know that is in question, that the protection plan does not cover these remotes. I seen some questions regarding that, so I just wanted to let everyone know. Thanks!


I've got to wonder why anyone would even bother, these remotes are dirt cheap.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bonscott87 said:


> I've got to wonder why anyone would even bother, these remotes are dirt cheap.


You're right... 

...and cool too....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Since showing 5 others the new remote I got this week - ALL have ordered one themselves....a hot item indeed.


----------



## bigrock

I can not get my new Browns one to work with my HR20-700 DVR. I went to the bedroom and did the directv code and it works fine for a sd box but it does nothing with the DVR... Help


----------



## curt8403

bigrock said:


> I can not get my new Browns one to work with my HR20-700 DVR. I went to the bedroom and did the directv code and it works fine for a sd box but it does nothing with the DVR... Help


is your 700 in IR or RF Mode, probably RF mode,. you need to program the remote for the RID


----------



## bigrock

curt8403 said:


> is your 700 in IR or RF Mode, probably RF mode,. you need to program the remote for the RID


I switched it to IR and now it works fine. Thanks and what is RID?


----------



## Edmund

bigrock said:


> I switched it to IR and now it works fine. Thanks and what is RID?


Its the Receiver ID # which you use to marry the RF remote to the RF receiver. Once a HD receiver is in RF mode, it willl only accept Rf signals.

see my responces in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99873


----------



## Edmund

GWillBengal30 said:


> Were you issued a tracking number once the order was shipped? I placed an order on thursday Aug 21st and two hours after I made the purchase my online account says the device was shipped and status completed. But when i called customer care, i was told there isnt a tracking number available.


The first one I ordered was within 10 minutes of them going on sale, it didn't arrive for 6 days, no tracking #. the second took two days, and still no tracking #.


----------



## curt8403

Edmund said:


> The first one I ordered was within 10 minutes of them going on sale, it didn't arrive for 6 days, no tracking #. the second took two days, and still no tracking #.


what I am really waiting on is NBA remotes. or MLB


----------



## JLucPicard

GWillBengal30 said:


> From the date you purchased your remote, how long did it take to arrive? Also were you given a tracking number to track your order?





GWillBengal30 said:


> Were you issued a tracking number once the order was shipped? I placed an order on thursday Aug 21st and two hours after I made the purchase my online account says the device was shipped and status completed. But when i called customer care, i was told there isnt a tracking number available.





GWillBengal30 said:


> Were you issued a tracking number for your order?


GWillBegal30,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

Asking a question once on this board will usually get you a pretty rapid response! :lol:

The orders for these show up on your account as "completed/shipped" right away. My experience is that they never put a tracking number out there for them (mine still doesn't show a tracking # and I ordered the first day).

They generally only take a couple of days (maybe a day or two more if you order on the weekend). They are shipped via FedEx Standard Overnight, so it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Edmund

curt8403 said:


> what I am really waiting on is NBA remotes. or MLB


I wouldn't mind LA Angels remote myself.


----------



## curt8403

JLucPicard said:


> GWillBegal30,
> 
> Asking a question once on this board will usually get you a pretty rapid response! :lol:


yes. most of us are foaming at the mouth


----------



## hdtvfan0001

GWillBengal30 said:


> From the date you purchased your remote, how long did it take to arrive? Also were you given a tracking number to track your order?


The order shows up on the DirecTV site under your account information, in the "orders" section.

On average....about 1 business/weekday for "processing", and then allow 1-2 more business/weekdays to get it....it is sent FedEx (they do not charge for the shipping!!).

I was impressed by both the NFLRemote itself, as well as the quick delivery.


----------



## cynthia christen

how do I purchuse a Kansas City Chief remote can anyone help me with this


----------



## jeffreydj

cynthia christen said:


> how do I purchuse a Kansas City Chief remote can anyone help me with this


You sign into your account at DirecTV.com and then go to the My Setup at the top and choose "Add Remote." The NFL remotes are all of the way at the bottom of the page.


----------



## GWillBengal30

I ordered an nfl remote on aug 21st and the status of order on directv.com shows package as shipped but customer service says they dont have a tracking number for me. Has any who received remote get a tracking number as well?


----------



## GWillBengal30

Thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

GWillBengal30 said:


> I ordered an nfl remote on aug 21st and the status of order on directv.com shows package as shipped but customer service says they dont have a tracking number for me. Has any who received remote get a tracking number as well?


The generally don't give out a tracking number, as they are sent via FedEx, and the order shows up on your account history as to when its shipped.

In short, if you order it on a Monday (or other business day), you should have it in no more than 3 business days (mine came in 2).


----------



## JLucPicard

GWillBengal30 said:


> I ordered an nfl remote on aug 21st and the status of order on directv.com shows package as shipped but customer service says they dont have a tracking number for me. Has any who received remote get a tracking number as well?


See post #486?


----------



## paulman182

The instructions for setting up the remote in RF mode is in the book that comes with it. At least, it came with mine.


----------



## z28lt1

Ordered JETS remote on Friday, showed up on Saturday. The FedEx charges for next day, Saturday delivery was probably almost the $30 I spent on the thing.


----------



## Elephanthead

You really couldn't wait the extra day for free delivery? You could have bought 2 instead!


----------



## z28lt1

Elephanthead said:


> You really couldn't wait the extra day for free delivery? You could have bought 2 instead!


Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. My quick shipping was free delivery. I only spent 31.50 total -including taxes. DirecTV must have dropped $25 on shipping. I didn't ask them to.


----------



## paulman182

Large volume shippers get major breaks on shipping costs.

I don't know how much, but they pay a whole heckuva lot less than we would.


----------



## ccsoftball7

I ordered my Colts remote on Friday and received it yesterday (Monday)...VERY COOL!!! I'll have to put down the Harmony 880 on Sunday...


----------



## DBSNewbie

SteveHas said:


> Has anyone ever had a D* remote break down, and need repair?


Yes. Just last week, as a matter of fact. I had a RC64R just stop working so I called D*. After trying a couple of procedures to "reset" the remote, they determined that the remote was indeed broken.

They sent out a new remote, free of charge (Protection Plan), and it arrived the next day. As icing on the cake, the remote that arrived was a RC64RB, the one with the backlit buttons.

As far as the NFL remotes, if they ever do break down, the $30 fee to replace them (PP doesn't cover them) isn't so bad. To save some money, maybe I can even (as some have posted above) swap out the insides of my newly acquired RC64RB with an NFL remote.


----------



## DBSNewbie

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since showing 5 others the new remote I got this week - ALL have ordered one themselves....a hot item indeed.


I've had pretty much the opposite happen to me.

I showed my new remotes to three of (what had always been to me) the biggest Rams and Eagles fans, and who are, of course, D* subscribers, as well. The only reaction I got was, "Cool" and "How did you get those?"

I told them about the link on the D* website, but two weeks later they still haven't ordered any. I find it so hard to believe that they haven't gotten one yet, knowing full well that these are in limited quantity.

They sport their gear on game day each and every week and they don't want the remote? I don't get it. :nono2: :nono:


----------



## JLucPicard

I would venture to guess that there are a LOT of very level-headed football fans out there that are just fine not paying $30+ for the privilege of owning a remote control, even if it does come in their team colors and with their team logo. Nothing wrong with that.


(BTW, earlier in the thread you will see I was one of the first to order when they became available. )


----------



## coota

I just received my Cowboy remote yesterday, love it. I don't think the NFL remotes are available any more though, don't see them on the website.


----------



## mcbeevee

coota said:


> I just received my Cowboy remote yesterday, love it. I don't think the NFL remotes are available any more though, don't see them on the website.


They are still available...try this link.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DBSNewbie said:


> I've had pretty much the opposite happen to me.
> 
> I showed my new remotes to three of (what had always been to me) the biggest Rams and Eagles fans, and who are, of course, D* subscribers, as well. The only reaction I got was, "Cool" and "How did you get those?"
> 
> I told them about the link on the D* website, but two weeks later they still haven't ordered any. I find it so hard to believe that they haven't gotten one yet, knowing full well that these are in limited quantity.
> 
> They sport their gear on game day each and every week and they don't want the remote? I don't get it. :nono2: :nono:


You're right...you snooze...you lose.....

They still have them listed "for a limited time" on the website...but I suspect they'll be halting those after this weekend....I have heard internally from my contact there that a few of the team versions are now down to 5% of their original stock...


----------



## GarAlb

Giants remote in the house!


----------



## orrelse

Wow...this is ridiculous. Apparently, if a team is sold out, DirecTV will not cancel the order or refund your money.

I've gotten the run-around from 5 different CSRs on this issue. No one wants to research anything or take any kind of initiative to fix a problem. According to them, they have no information on what company is sending these remotes--and they can't do anything with orders...WHATEVER.....

Anyone have the phone # for the exec offices? It seems that is the only way to get anything done in this company.


----------



## lobo65

Charger remote here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

orrelse said:


> Wow...this is ridiculous. Apparently, if a team is sold out, DirecTV will not cancel the order or refund your money.
> 
> I've gotten the run-around from 5 different CSRs on this issue. No one wants to research anything or take any kind of initiative to fix a problem. According to them, they have no information on what company is sending these remotes--and they can't do anything with orders...WHATEVER.....
> 
> Anyone have the phone # for the exec offices? It seems that is the only way to get anything done in this company.


Cancelling any order and getting the credit posted is done daily over the phone.

There is no reason you should/would normally get this kind of run-around.

There must be more to the story here...


----------



## bryanw3535

Trying to order a Cowboys remote and I get this...

"We encountered a problem. Please call 1-800-DIRECTV if you need assistance."

Maybe I should get a Texans remote instead. :lol:


----------



## kenn157

I just got my two today. Great backlit "GO PATS"!!


----------



## curt8403

kenn157 said:


> I just got my two today. Great backlit "GO PATS"!!


just over 3 days to go til Sunday Ticket!


----------



## joshjr

Are all the remotes coming with a RF antenna? The web page says it does but as soon as I clicked to order it does not say anything about the antenna.


----------



## Edmund

joshjr said:


> Are all the remotes coming with a RF antenna? The web page says it does but as soon as I clicked to order it does not say anything about the antenna.


Yes, they come with a RF antenna.


----------



## joshjr

I just ordered a Denver Broncos remote for my wife. I have to admit it looks better then the Colts remote.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joshjr said:


> Are all the remotes coming with a RF antenna? The web page says it does but as soon as I clicked to order it does not say anything about the antenna.


One RF antenna is included in the box, along with a complete setup instruction booklet. The units are very solidly constructed. They also support conventional IF.

Rumor internally is that supplies are getting short on some teams...so if you really plan to get one....their availability days are numbered...glad I got my 2.


----------



## kenn157

I have 2 Patriot remotes but I'm not home now. Could someone post a pic of the Patriots remote so I can show a co-worker. Get a nice close up 

Thank you!


----------



## da4349

I just got mine today, I ordered it on Tuesday. I was having problems setting it up, so I called customer service, she said check the website! RU KIDDING! Thank you guys for having this forum! I read threw it and saw that I need to set it back to IR. Again Thanks! and Go COWBOYS!


----------



## fluffybear

kenn157 said:


> I have 2 Patriot remotes but I'm not home now. Could someone post a pic of the Patriots remote so I can show a co-worker. Get a nice close up
> 
> Thank you!


Would have been nice if DirecTV would have had pictures of each remote on their website.


----------



## HDTV1080p

fluffybear said:


> Would have been nice if DirecTV would have had pictures of each remote on their website.


Click on "Teams" Under the remote order section.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

fluffybear said:


> Would have been nice if DirecTV would have had pictures of each remote on their website.


Or you could just have the Mrs. pick one out based on which color is prettiest...  :lol:

That almost worked here.....then reason set in.


----------



## kenn157

fluffybear said:


> Would have been nice if DirecTV would have had pictures of each remote on their website.


They do but the ones I saw were so tiny. I brought one to work to show off!:hurah:


----------



## MountainMan10

Can the remote be used in IR mode?

If you use this one in RF mode can you still use the IR remotes?


----------



## bonscott87

MountainMan10 said:


> Can the remote be used in IR mode?
> 
> If you use this one in RF mode can you still use the IR remotes?


All DirecTV remotes are IR. This one also has the ability to do RF but you don't have to use it. I tossed the RF antenna out since I don't do RF.


----------



## braven

bryanw3535 said:


> Trying to order a Cowboys remote and I get this...
> 
> "We encountered a problem. Please call 1-800-DIRECTV if you need assistance."
> 
> Maybe I should get a Texans remote instead. :lol:


I ordered mine on the 4th without trouble.


----------



## Edmund

MountainMan10 said:


> Can the remote be used in IR mode?
> 
> If you use this one in RF mode can you still use the IR remotes?


If its a receiver other then the R15 & R16, its either IR or RF, not both at the same time. Only the R15 & R16 can be set up to accept both signals at the same time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Edmund said:


> If its a receiver other then the R15 & R16, its either IR or RF, not both at the same time. Only the R15 & R16 can be set up to accept both signals at the same time.


Why isn't this available on the HR's yet? It sure would be nice if it was. I could use the Harmony in the living room and the RF in the bedroom.


----------



## Edmund

theratpatrol said:


> Why isn't this available on the HR's yet? It sure would be nice if it was. I could use the Harmony in the living room and the RF in the bedroom.


Because you weren't suppose to be able in the R15 & R16 either, in fact if turn on the RF through the menu on the R15/6, it will be only RF. With a receiver that has never been put onto RF mode, you trick it be just attaching RF antenna and marrying the RF remote to the receiver. I suspect it will go away in the R15/6 receivers before it shows on the HR/ H series.


----------



## HouseBowlrz

sticketfan said:


> sign me up for a redskins remote if it is true. what a tremendous night last night as green and monk both went to the hall of fame


... but after Thursday night's performance at the Giants, it changes to the wrong channel because at least one of the numbers gets stuffed at the line. 

All seriousness aside ... I did order one and it's pretty cool. There's a switch on the side that activates what appears to me a small light so you can see the buttons in the dark.

cheers


----------



## curt8403

HouseBowlrz said:


> ... but after Thursday night's performance at the Giants, it changes to the wrong channel because at least one of the numbers gets stuffed at the line.
> 
> All seriousness aside ... I did order one and it's pretty cool. There's a switch on the side that activates what appears to me a small light so you can see the buttons in the dark.
> 
> cheers


I just wonder how many remotes will get sacked tomorrow


----------



## joshjr

MountainMan10 said:


> Can the remote be used in IR mode?
> 
> If you use this one in RF mode can you still use the IR remotes?


No you can not. Thats the point right there. If you have more then one reciever then no one can change the channel on your box with the IR remote. Also if you are watching Sunday Ticket and have multiple recievers in the same location the RF remote will only change the one reciever that its set for.


----------



## urnote96

i am sad cause all i get is

"No remotes are available at this time."


on the website..


----------



## cmcarr88

I ordered my Dallas Cowboys remote Saturday (9/6/08) morning at about 3 am, I work nights. FedeX man just woke me up and gave it to me .....  ..... Man I like the look of this thing .....  ..... so much so I just ordered a Saints, a Chiefs (for early Christmas gifts for two friends) and another Cowboys remote (for the other room) ..... Now, I need an Atlanta Braves remote ..... :lol:


----------



## cmcarr88

MountainMan10 said:


> Can the remote be used in IR mode?
> 
> If you use this one in RF mode can you still use the IR remotes?


I just got my Cowboys remote and set it up in IR mode and it works ..... even set it up to work Xbox 360 and Sony Stereo System ..... other IR remote still works everything also ..... going to use other remote everyday and Cowboys remote on Cowboys game get togethers ....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

cmcarr88 said:


> I just got my Cowboys remote and set it up in IR mode and it works ..... even set it up to work Xbox 360 and Sony Stereo System ..... other IR remote still works everything also ..... going to use other remote everyday and Cowboys remote on Cowboys game get togethers ....


I heard the Cowboys version comes with mustard and relish.... :lol:

This version comes with Championships...


----------



## cmcarr88

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I heard the Cowboys version comes with mustard and relish.... :lol:
> 
> This version comes with Championships...


No but with EXTRA butter for the popcorn ..... :lol:

As for a the _"This version comes with Championships"_ .... that's 3 Championships ..... to our 5 .... heck we've lost as many as ya'll have won .....


----------



## bcrab

cmcarr88 said:


> No but with EXTRA butter for the popcorn ..... :lol:
> 
> As for a the _"This version comes with Championships"_ .... that's 3 Championships ..... to our 5 .... *heck we've lost as many as ya'll have won* .....


Now that's embarrassing....

This is the real championship remote..


----------



## cmcarr88

bcrab said:


> *Now that's embarrassing*....
> 
> This is the real championship remote..


Not really ..... you have to make it there to even have the chance at loosing it ..... BTW how many have ya'll been too ...... Cowboys ..... 5 (W's) + 3 (L's) = 8 ...


----------



## bcrab

Sorry I don't count losses, just the wins. Of course if you want to count the losses to the steelers 2-1 .:lol:


----------



## cmcarr88

Oh ..... I love wins ..... but give my team credit for appearances ..... and that would be 8 out of 42 which is an average of one every 5.25 years ..... I can keep this up ALL day ..... !Devil_lol

Here see for yourself ....







</> edit


----------



## cadet502

So on Sunday, I've got my two HR20's set up on the side by side picture. One HR is on Nascar, hotpass network and a driver channel, the other HR set up with two football games. Having the football remote made it easy to grab the right one when I want to flip channels or rewind.


----------



## WestDC

cadet502 said:


> So on Sunday, I've got my two HR20's set up on the side by side picture. One HR is on Nascar, hotpass network and a driver channel, the other HR set up with two football games. Having the football remote made it easy to grab the right one when I want to flip channels or rewind.


Not much to do in Ohio?


----------



## dtrell

bcrab said:


> Now that's embarrassing....
> 
> This is the real championship remote..


ive only got one thing to say about that remote....:barf:


----------



## bcrab

dtrell said:


> ive only got one thing to say about that remote....:barf:


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## redram38

I went to order tonight and saw that these have no warranty at all. Does this mean even if you have the protection plan they would not be covered. 30.00 is not much but it would suck if it only lasted a week. My team is the Rams so it may actually get thrown thorugh the wall


----------



## cmcarr88

redram38 said:


> I went to order tonight and saw that these have no warranty at all. Does this mean even if you have the protection plan they would not be covered. 30.00 is not much but it would suck if it only lasted a week. My team is the Rams so it may actually get thrown thorugh the wall


!rolling ..... that's what I read too but was thinking like below ....



DBSNewbie said:


> Yes. Just last week, as a matter of fact. I had a RC64R just stop working so I called D*. After trying a couple of procedures to "reset" the remote, they determined that the remote was indeed broken.
> 
> They sent out a new remote, free of charge (Protection Plan), and it arrived the next day. As icing on the cake, the remote that arrived was a RC64RB, the one with the backlit buttons.
> 
> _As far as the NFL remotes, if they ever do break down, the $30 fee to replace them (PP doesn't cover them) isn't so bad. To save some money, maybe I can even (as some have posted above) *swap out the insides of my newly acquired RC64RB with an NFL remote*._


----------



## braven

dtrell said:


> ive only got one thing to say about that remote....:barf:


I concur. :barf:


----------



## dtrell

bcrab said:


> There I fixed it for you.


thanks bcrab, i am puking on them as well right now...but most of it was barfed out looking at that steelers remote. 
i also like how everyone is blowing the steelers already just because they had the easiest game of the week, practically a preseason game. the browns get a super bowl contender and one of the bext teams in football, the cowboys, and the steelers get to open with a game at home against one of the worst teams, if not the worst team in football..thanks roger goodell...


----------



## joed32

dtrell said:


> thanks bcrab, i am puking on them as well right now...but most of it was barfed out looking at that steelers remote.
> i also like how everyone is blowing the steelers already just because they had the easiest game of the week, practically a preseason game. the browns get a super bowl contender and one of the bext teams in football, the cowboys, and the steelers get to open with a game at home against one of the worst teams, if not the worst team in football..thanks roger goodell...


Well you get a home game with the Steelers on Sunday so you can show them who's best. You will get to play Houston later.


----------



## bcrab

dtrell said:


> thanks bcrab, i am puking on them as well right now...but most of it was barfed out looking at that steelers remote.
> i also like how everyone is blowing the steelers already just because they had the easiest game of the week, practically a preseason game. the browns get a super bowl contender and one of the bext teams in football, the cowboys, and the steelers get to open with a game at home against one of the worst teams, if not the worst team in football..thanks roger goodell...


It must suck to look forward going 0-2 to start out. !rolling If its brown flush it down !pusht!


----------



## Zyeox

The Steelers had the easiest game of the week. That game wasn't even a matchup. As for the Browns playing the Cowboys that game was a lot closer than what the score let it to be. The Browns CAN and WILL beat the Steelers this week. Steeler fans need to quit thinking that every year is their year when they always lose it. 

PS. I am no Browns fan I just know that they are the better team than the Steelers. The only way they will lose Sunday is if they do what they did against the Cowboys not catch the ball.


----------



## ccsoftball7

Zyeox said:


> ...The only way they will lose Sunday is if they do what they did against the Cowboys not catch the ball.


Or score fewer points than the Steelers.


----------



## bcrab

Zyeox said:


> The Steelers had the easiest game of the week. That game wasn't even a matchup. As for the Browns playing the Cowboys that game was a lot closer than what the score let it to be. The Browns CAN and WILL beat the Steelers this week. Steeler fans need to quit thinking that every year is their year when they always lose it.
> 
> PS. I am no Browns fan I just know that they are the better team than the Steelers. The only way they will lose Sunday is if they do what they did against the Cowboys not catch the ball.


We shall see. The browns better? BWAAAHAAAHAAAA


----------



## todbnla

I signed up on 9/2 for DirecTV and would like to order a Saints remote, I tried to order via website and also called in, but since I have a month wait for my install (due to Gustav I was told) I cannot order one, I am afraid when I am hooked up they will be out, if anyone would be willing to help a DBS brother out and order one, I can paypal money now (w/shipping)...Thanks 
*
PM to discuss, thanks*


----------



## dtrell

todbnla said:


> I signed up on 9/2 for DirecTV and would like to order a Saints remote, I tried to order via website and also called in, but since I have a month wait for my install (due to Gustav I was told) I cannot order one, I am afraid when I am hooked up they will be out, if anyone would be willing to help a DBS brother out and order one, I can paypal money now (w/shipping)...Thanks
> *
> PM to discuss, thanks*


tod, i seriously doubt youre going to have to worry about saints remotes selling out within the next month.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

dtrell said:


> tod, i seriously doubt youre going to have to worry about saints remotes selling out within the next month.


Smack!

We'll, I got my Titans remote today.

Anybody got a decent 2nd/3rd string QB they can live without? 

*Edit: Nevermind, we just signed Chris Simms.*

At least we're on top of the AFC South, for now.


----------



## braven

dtrell said:


> tod, i seriously doubt youre going to have to worry about saints remotes selling out within the next month.


Oh man, that's just brutal. :lol:


----------



## dtrell

braven said:


> Oh man, that's just brutal. :lol:


lol...i didnt really mean it that way...i just mean that its not one of the more popular teams, so itll probably be one of the last to sell out...maybe not as bad as a cardinals remote though..lol


----------



## joshjr

dtrell said:


> lol...i didnt really mean it that way...i just mean that its not one of the more popular teams, so itll probably be one of the last to sell out...maybe not as bad as a cardinals remote though..lol


Or the 49ers!!!


----------



## sctrojangrad

waiting for the College Remotes.


----------



## joed32

Zyeox said:


> The Steelers had the easiest game of the week. That game wasn't even a matchup. As for the Browns playing the Cowboys that game was a lot closer than what the score let it to be. The Browns CAN and WILL beat the Steelers this week. Steeler fans need to quit thinking that every year is their year when they always lose it.
> 
> PS. I am no Browns fan I just know that they are the better team than the Steelers. The only way they will lose Sunday is if they do what they did against the Cowboys not catch the ball.


The Browns are due to beat the Steelers since they have lost to them 9 times in a row. Poor Steeler fans, their team always loses it. By "it" I assume you mean a playoff game. 3 years ago they won the Superbowl, they almost always make the playoffs. The Browns haven't been in the playoffs since? They have improved and they do have a good team and maybe this is their year, it could happen.


----------



## bootsy

I just got my Steelers remote yesterday. Man this thing looks sweet. I love the backlit feature. I like how they have the Super Bowl titles on the back too. Must be pretty plain on the back of a Browns remote....:lol:


----------



## Proc

bootsy said:


> I just got my Steelers remote yesterday. Man this thing looks sweet. I love the backlit feature. I like how they have the Super Bowl titles on the back too. Must be pretty plain on the back of a Browns remote....:lol:


I have a Lions remote.

My ten year old son flipped it over and said, "Dad, why does it say '1957' on the back of the remote?

I said, "Its the LAST time the Lions won a championship."

My son: "Wow. They really do suck." :lol:


----------



## bootsy

Proc said:


> I have a Lions remote.
> 
> My ten year old son flipped it over and said, "Dad, why does it say '1957' on the back of the remote?
> 
> I said, "Its the LAST time the Lions won a championship."
> 
> My son: "Wow. They really do suck." :lol:


lol...Ouch


----------



## dtrell

sctrojangrad said:


> waiting for the College Remotes.


good luck saturday trojan..however the buckeyes are finally due to win a big game outside the big ten...i hope...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Proc said:


> I have a Lions remote.
> 
> My ten year old son flipped it over and said, "Dad, why does it say '1957' on the back of the remote?
> 
> I said, "Its the LAST time the Lions won a championship."
> 
> My son: "Wow. They really do suck." :lol:


!rolling !rolling !rolling

...or they could have put 0-2 on the back...for their record after this Sunday.

Look on the bright side....at least its not totally blank like the back of the Vikings remote.


----------



## dtrell

bootsy said:


> I just got my Steelers remote yesterday. Man this thing looks sweet. I love the backlit feature. I like how they have the Super Bowl titles on the back too. Must be pretty plain on the back of a Browns remote....:lol:


the steeler fans better stay away from this forum for a few days if the browns pull it off sunday night.....


----------



## todbnla

Has anyone ordered more than one remote via the website? IE: if you have 3 receivers will they allow you to buy three remotes?


----------



## NKy.Yall

todbnla said:


> Has anyone ordered more than one remote via the website? IE: if you have 3 receivers will they allow you to buy three remotes?


I am sure they will $$$$$$$$$$$$$ as long as your credit card is valid :lol: it is money in the bank for D*


----------



## bootsy

dtrell said:


> the steeler fans better stay away from this forum for a few days if the browns pull it off sunday night.....


It's all good. I like the banter back and forth.:grin:


----------



## joed32

dtrell said:


> the steeler fans better stay away from this forum for a few days if the browns pull it off sunday night.....


I'll be here too, we can take it as well as dish it out. If the Steelers do win it will break the NFL record for beating the same team 10 time in a row 4 teams are tied with 9 in a row. It's also 15 out of 16 as it stands now. The Browns had some great teams in the 50s and 60s and they used to beat us like a drum. I'm 68 years old so I remember it well.


----------



## JLucPicard

todbnla said:


> Has anyone ordered more than one remote via the website? IE: if you have 3 receivers will they allow you to buy three remotes?


I imagine if you have one receiver they'd allow you to buy three remotes. As long as the remotes are available, you should be able to buy what you need/want.


----------



## cmcarr88

todbnla said:


> Has anyone ordered more than one remote via the website? IE: if you have 3 receivers will they allow you to buy three remotes?


I have two receivers and bought 4 remotes .... 2 for gifts ....


----------



## Fab55

hdtvfan0001 said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling
> 
> ...or they could have put 0-2 on the back...for their record after this Sunday.
> 
> Look on the bright side....at least its not totally blank like the back of the Vikings remote.


Hey, it's not totally blank... It does say "Vikings" on the back.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fab55 said:


> Hey, it's not totally blank... It does say "Vikings" on the back.....


I stand corrected. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew

sctrojangrad said:


> waiting for the College Remotes.


Ditto.

While I love the NFL, I don't really have a favorite team. There's a bunch of teams that I like, but not an individual team I'd want to represent via a remote (that happens when you grow up in the Detroit area).


----------



## joed32

todbnla said:


> Has anyone ordered more than one remote via the website? IE: if you have 3 receivers will they allow you to buy three remotes?


I bought 2.


----------



## bcrab

dtrell said:


> the steeler fans better stay away from this forum for a few days if the browns pull it off sunday night.....


So where's all the browns fans?


----------



## jeffreydj

joed32 said:


> I bought 2.


I also ordered two. I may order a 3rd for our 3rd receiver.


----------



## usmcbob55

bcrab said:


> So where's all the browns fans?


Buying Eagles gear. They have no hope themselves but they can still hate.


----------



## mikhu

Well I'm sure all the other fans will have a heyday with this one, but my Cowboys remote doesn't seem to work.  I tried resetting the D* codes for it but nothing. Anyone else have problems with their NFL remotes not working out of the box?


----------



## fluffybear

sctrojangrad said:


> waiting for the College Remotes.


+1


----------



## Edmund

Mike Huss said:


> Well I'm sure all the other fans will have a heyday with this one, but my Cowboys remote doesn't seem to work.  I tried resetting the D* codes for it but nothing. Anyone else have problems with their NFL remotes not working out of the box?


Is your receiver set to RF mode? Then you have to marry the remote to the receiver, which can't be done by programming a single 5 digit code:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID # (RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## ccsoftball7

Edmund said:


> Is your receiver set to RF mode? Then you have to marry the remote to the receiver, which can't be done by programming a single 5 digit code:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
> 
> 4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 5. enter 9 6 1
> 6. press CH UP
> 7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID # (RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
> 8. press SELECT


This information can be found on the HR20-100:

1. Menu
2. Parental, Fav's & Setup
3. System Setup
4. Remote
5. IR/RF Setup
6. Remote Type RF
7. Continue
8. Follow insturctions on the screen (as above - it gives the RID in step 3.)


----------



## joshjr

ccsoftball7 said:


> This information can be found on the HR20-100:
> 
> 1. Menu
> 2. Parental, Fav's & Setup
> 3. System Setup
> 4. Remote
> 5. IR/RF Setup
> 6. Remote Type RF
> 7. Continue
> 8. Follow insturctions on the screen (as above - it gives the RID in step 3.)


This is what I had to use to get mine to work.


----------



## andunn27

This may be a dumb question, but I ordered a Packers remote. What is the antenna for? My existing remote does not have an antenna? Is it required for the NFL remote?


----------



## Edmund

ccsoftball7 said:


> This information can be found on the HR20-100:
> 
> 1. Menu
> 2. Parental, Fav's & Setup
> 3. System Setup
> 4. Remote
> 5. IR/RF Setup
> 6. Remote Type RF
> 7. Continue
> 8. Follow insturctions on the screen (as above - it gives the RID in step 3.)


And supposedly the OP has receiver and remote that is already married to one another, there is no reason to go into the menu and possibly mess that up, the instructions I gave are for to do on the new remote without ever having deal with menu of the receiver.


----------



## joshjr

andunn27 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I ordered a Packers remote. What is the antenna for? My existing remote does not have an antenna? Is it required for the NFL remote?


People who have multiple recievers can use the antenna and program the remote so it only controls a specific reciever. Otherwise any remote can change any reciever. So if you have kids they can walk by and change the channel on your reciever while you are watching something. I set it up as I do have kids. My duaghter was changing my channel when her bedroom door was open. That would not due lol. Fixed now though.


----------



## ccsoftball7

Edmund said:


> And supposedly the OP has receiver and remote that is already married to one another, there is no reason to go into the menu and possibly mess that up, the instructions I gave are for to do on the new remote without ever having deal with menu of the receiver.


Right...I was just stating a way to do it if this is for the first time setup.  I change from my Harmony 880 to the NFL remote on Sunday's only.


----------



## Sixto

Ordered one Thursday. Arrived today (2 days!). Looks nice!


----------



## andunn27

joshjr said:


> People who have multiple recievers can use the antenna and program the remote so it only controls a specific reciever. Otherwise any remote can change any reciever. So if you have kids they can walk by and change the channel on your reciever while you are watching something. I set it up as I do have kids. My duaghter was changing my channel when her bedroom door was open. That would not due lol. Fixed now though.


Cool! Thanks


----------



## bryanw3535

Did someone post this already? Sorry if so...

Well this answers the question of which team is the most popular with D* subs.

Try to buy a remote now and you'll get this "The Dallas Cowboys & Pittsburgh Steelers remotes are sold out."

------------------------

Also, a question. Please help! 

I ordered mine on Sept. 16 and haven't gotten it yet. My credit card was charged, and I got the order e-mail. But when I go to look at the "orders and installation" I get this "Sorry, we experiencing difficulty retrieving your orders. Please try again later or call 1-888-355-7530 for further assistance."

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## jeffreydj

I guess I'm glad I got my two Cowboys remotes when I did!


----------



## mikhu

Edmund said:


> Is your receiver set to RF mode? Then you have to marry the remote to the receiver, which can't be done by programming a single 5 digit code:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
> 
> 4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 5. enter 9 6 1
> 6. press CH UP
> 7. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID # (RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
> 8. press SELECT




Oh man am I embarrassed. I never thought of that and I finally tried it tonight, worked like a charm. Thanks much!


----------



## Homebrew101

cmcarr88 said:


> No but with EXTRA butter for the popcorn ..... :lol:
> 
> As for a the _"This version comes with Championships"_ .... that's 3 Championships ..... to our 5 .... heck we've lost as many as ya'll have won .....


For fans of the "newer" teams like the Cowboys - you are forgetting all of the championships the packers won before the Super Bowls started. The Cowboys have alot of catching up to do yet. There is a reason Green Bay is called Title Town!

The Green Bay Packers have won more championships -- 12 -- than any other team in National Football League history.

They won their first three by league standing (1929, 1930 and 1931), and nine since the NFL's playoff system was established in 1933 (1936, 1939, 1944, 1961, 1962, 1965, 1966, 1967 and 1996).

Green Bay also is the only NFL team to win three straight titles, having done it twice (1929-30-31 and 1965-66-67).

In addition, the Packers won the first two Super Bowls (over Kansas City in 1966, 35-10, and over Oakland in 1967, 33-14), as well as a more recent one (over New England in 1996, 35-21).

Since the league implemented a playoff system in 1933, the Packers have played in the NFL's deciding game 12 times (10 NFL title appearances from 1936-67, two Super Bowls after the 1970 merger). Only the Giants (18) have played for more titles.


----------



## Crabby440

i bought my Miami Dolphins remote just now.

to you people who do have the remotes already.. does the front smear off? is it a cheep decal? or is the color in the plastic.


----------



## spartanstew

Homebrew101 said:


> There is a reason Green Bay is called Title Town!


Not any more.


----------



## dcowboy7

Homebrew101 said:


> For fans of the "newer" teams like the Cowboys


but we are "America's Team" + we have the cutest cheerleaders.


----------



## joshjr

clasby440 said:


> i bought my Miami Dolphins remote just now.
> 
> to you people who do have the remotes already.. does the front smear off? is it a cheep decal? or is the color in the plastic.


Mine seems to be holding up very well. I perfer it to the regular remote and not because its a NFL remote.


----------



## ATARI

clasby440 said:


> i bought my Miami Dolphins remote just now.
> 
> to you people who do have the remotes already.. does the front smear off? is it a cheep decal? or is the color in the plastic.


No cheap decals. Nice paint job.


----------



## mikhu

Homebrew101 said:


> They won their first three by league standing (1929, 1930 and 1931), and nine since the NFL's playoff system was established in 1933 (1936, 1939, 1944, 1961, 1962, 1965, 1966, 1967 and 1996).


I'll tell you the same thing I tell all my neighbor Packer fans - it was MUCH easier to win all those titles when there were only six teams in the league.


----------



## braven

Mike Huss said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I tell all my neighbor Packer fans - it was MUCH easier to win all those titles when there were only six teams in the league.


+1 :lol:


----------



## bootsy

bryanw3535 said:


> Did someone post this already? Sorry if so...
> 
> Well this answers the question of which team is the most popular with D* subs.
> 
> Try to buy a remote now and you'll get this "The Dallas Cowboys & Pittsburgh Steelers remotes are sold out."


I guess i got mine just in time then.....


----------



## dcowboy7

they should have nfl classic team remotes:

1921 - tonowanda kardex....anyone know what their colors were ?


----------



## vetrev

braven said:


> +1 :lol:


Do you really think it was easier to win NFL championships years ago?

(1) Fewer teams, meaning all the players were good and each team knew each other inside and out
(2) Much lower salaries, meaning the players had to play to support their families and stay out of the soup lines
(3) Fewer playoff spots: no wild cards, four-team divisions or other easy ways to get into the playoffs (if there were any playoffs)
(4) No protective gear to speak of
(5) No private or chartered jets, only busses or trains: Players spent much more time on the road
(6) It was a rough life without the glamor we see today. Players played for the love of the game.

At least the Packers were in existance! Would you say the Civil War shouldn't count because it occurred before 1900? Should we throw out most of the Yankee titles because they weren't won after 1970? I think your argument is very weak and all the NFL players before the merger ought to have our respect and admiration. After all, they laid the groundwork for the league we enjoy today. Go Pack!!!!:hurah:


----------



## mikhu

vetrev said:


> Do you really think it was easier to win NFL championships years ago?
> 
> (1) Fewer teams, meaning all the players were good and each team knew each other inside and out
> (2) Much lower salaries, meaning the players had to play to support their families and stay out of the soup lines
> (3) Fewer playoff spots: no wild cards, four-team divisions or other easy ways to get into the playoffs (if there were any playoffs)
> (4) No protective gear to speak of
> (5) No private or chartered jets, only busses or trains: Players spent much more time on the road
> (6) It was a rough life without the glamor we see today. Players played for the love of the game.
> 
> At least the Packers were in existance! Would you say the Civil War shouldn't count because it occurred before 1900? Should we throw out most of the Yankee titles because they weren't won after 1970? I think your argument is very weak and all the NFL players before the merger ought to have our respect and admiration. After all, they laid the groundwork for the league we enjoy today. Go Pack!!!!:hurah:


Yeah...and you aren't biased at all either. 

Seriously, fewer players means teams like the Packers were able to STACK their teams back then, unlike now when parity has all but destroyed the dynasty in the NFL. It makes for more exciting games these days but it surely doesn't make for good football.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Geez...gone for a week....and the thread is migrating into an NFL playoff series.  

In the mean time...

Curious if we have any recent NFL Remote buyers...to help others gauge if they are still available....I know some teams have sold out.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I purchased a Vikings one for my D* guy. It arrived today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I WANT MORE said:


> I purchased a Vikings one for my D* guy. It arrived today.


Congrats and kudos for looking out for your guy....even if he does root for a bad team. :lol:


----------



## chasmm

Just picked up another Cowboys remote for my patio system...


----------



## I WANT MORE

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Congrats and kudos for looking out for your guy....even if he does root for a bad team. :lol:


When he came to pick it up yesterday he informed me that he no longer has a job with them. Apparently his wife called him because their D* service was not working. His cell phone wasn't working either. He went home for lunch and called D* about his service not working. The D* rep looked at his account an informed him that he had had a special package because he was a D* contractor and since he was no longer a contractor they disconnected his service. He called one of his counterparts and the same thing happened to him. 
The guy didn't even get a call from the company he had been working for and his boss would not answer the phone. Not sure what the name of the installation company is. 
I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Edmund

So they now have more Cowboys & Steelers remotes in, get them while they're available.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I WANT MORE said:


> When he came to pick it up yesterday he informed me that he no longer has a job with them. Apparently his wife called him because their D* service was not working. His cell phone wasn't working either. He went home for lunch and called D* about his service not working. The D* rep looked at his account an informed him that he had had a special package because he was a D* contractor and since he was no longer a contractor they disconnected his service. He called one of his counterparts and the same thing happened to him.
> The guy didn't even get a call from the company he had been working for and his boss would not answer the phone. Not sure what the name of the installation company is.
> I feel bad for the guy.


:eek2: What a scary and sad set of circumstances to have to deal with!


----------



## Randino

I wonder if you can get these remotes through the protection plan if your current remote just happens to break?? hmmm


----------



## DBSNewbie

Randino said:


> I wonder if you can get these remotes through the protection plan if your current remote just happens to break?? hmmm


Very unlikely. It says in the fine print that the NFL Remotes are sold without warranty of any kind.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4820004


----------



## Randino

BUT I wonder if you can get them as a replacement for a regular remote, that is under waranty...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

dcowboy7 said:


> they should have nfl classic team remotes:
> 
> 1921 - tonowanda kardex....anyone know what their colors were ?


As somebody that grew up in Tonawanda, I think the colors were blue and white.


----------



## ccsoftball7

wilbur_the_goose said:


> As somebody that grew up in Tonawanda, I think the colors were blue and white.


I tried to find it on wiki and there was nothing about the colors.


----------



## IndyMichael

Ordered my Colts remote two days ago, and it arrived today. Gotta love free shipping getting it here in two days.


----------



## bootsy

Well, i hope Direct TV comes out with an updated Steelers remote...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bootsy said:


> Well, i hope Direct TV comes out with an updated Steelers remote...


You mean one that shows the 3 nasty personal foul penalties they committed in just 1 quarter yesterday? (_OOOoooo low blow_)...

Actually, congrats to you as a fan....I actually didn't care about either team...so just joking.

But don't look for them to remake a new remote with the changed back information until probably some time 6-9 months down the road...that stuff gets designed and manufactured will in advance.


----------



## bootsy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean one that shows the 3 nasty personal foul penalties they committed in just 1 quarter yesterday? (_OOOoooo low blow_)...
> 
> Actually, congrats to you as a fan....I actually didn't care about either team...so just joking.
> 
> But don't look for them to remake a new remote with the changed back information until probably some time 6-9 months down the road...that stuff gets designed and manufactured will in advance.


lol...It's all good. Hey, i'm a Steelers fan living in Massachusetts. That ain't easy...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bootsy said:


> lol...It's all good. Hey, i'm a Steelers fan living in Massachusetts. That ain't easy...


I feel your pain - I'm a displaced fan of my team too...

But I do have an NFL team remote for my team, which comes in great when a couple of demented neighbors come over twice per year to watch my team play the Bears (nothing like rubbing it in against Da Bears).


----------



## bootsy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I feel your pain - I'm a displaced fan of my team too...
> 
> But I do have an NFL team remote for my team, which comes in great when a couple of demented neighbors come over twice per year to watch my team play the Bears (*nothing like rubbing it in against Da Bears*).


That's how i feel when the Steelers beat the Ravens. One of the highlights of the football season for me was being in Foxboro watching the Steelers beat the Pats....Good times...I actually posted my tailgate setup in here.


----------



## IndyMichael

Anyone know if D* will come out with college team remotes? I'd like to get another one for our 2nd HD dvr, but don't want another NFL one, I'd like to get an IU remote.


----------



## bootsy

IndyMichael said:


> Anyone know if D* will come out with college team remotes? I'd like to get another one for our 2nd HD dvr, but don't want another NFL one, I'd like to get an IU remote.


I haven't heard of anything, but that would be great. I'd love to get a Nebraska remote...


----------



## SDizzle

bootsy said:


> lol...It's all good. Hey, i'm a Steelers fan living in Massachusetts. That ain't easy...


Yeah, no kidding.....Pats country all the way. I actually worked for a company based out of Agawam....small world. It is butt cold there, don't know how you handle it!!!!:nono2:


----------



## SDizzle

IndyMichael said:


> Anyone know if D* will come out with college team remotes? I'd like to get another one for our 2nd HD dvr, but don't want another NFL one, I'd like to get an IU remote.


They do not plan to invest anymore money in Logo Remotes until all NFL remotes are sold out, and since they have only sold 2 Lions remotes (and those went to forum members here) it will be 2014 before they can entertain any new Logo Remotes....sorry for the bad news guys.....the economy is dictating once again the way a company spends money.:lol::lol:


----------



## bootsy

SDizzle said:


> Yeah, no kidding.....Pats country all the way. I actually worked for a company based out of Agawam....small world. It is butt cold there, *don't know how you handle it*!!!!:nono2:


Not so well this year. I'm sick of it already. I have a sister that lives in Miami, FL. and i'm thinking of calling her up and tell her i'm moving in...


----------



## SDizzle

bootsy said:


> Not so well this year. I'm sick of it already. I have a sister that lives in Miami, FL. and i'm thinking of calling her up and tell her i'm moving in...


Good Move!


----------



## IndyMichael

SDizzle said:


> They do not plan to invest anymore money in Logo Remotes until all NFL remotes are sold out, and since they have only sold 2 Lions remotes (and those went to forum members here) it will be 2014 before they can entertain any new Logo Remotes....sorry for the bad news guys.....the economy is dictating once again the way a company spends money.:lol::lol:


Do the Lions remotes work, or do you push each button 16 times and nothing happens?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

IndyMichael said:


> Do the Lions remotes work, or do you push each button 16 times and nothing happens?


...it's getting ugly in here....:lol:


----------



## SDizzle

IndyMichael said:


> Do the Lions remotes work, or do you push each button 16 times and nothing happens?


Only the "0" works.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SDizzle said:


> Only the "0" works.....


:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## nrt_717

I have a texans universal remote brand new still in the box if anyones interested in it or would want to trade for a dallas cowboys remote


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have a Dallas Cowboys remote. One week it works, the next week it doesn't, so on, and so forth. :nono2:


----------

